# Canyon 2010



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ,

Schön euch wieder im *was kommt Nächstes Jahr Thread* zu Begrüssen.
wie Schon in "Canyon 2009" will ich hier mit euch über die Neuen Projekte Plaudern und die Vorfreude steigern.

Obwohl es noch eine weil hin ist bis zur "Eurobike 09" habe ich schon diesen Thread erstellt weil wir nur jetzt noch die Entwicklung der Neuen Bikes beeinflussen können.
Daher soll dieser Thema nicht nur zur Information dienen sondern auch um Wünsche und Anregungen Canyon mit zu teilen.

Natürlich werde ich mich wieder bemühen Möglichst viele Informationen zu Sammeln und zusammen zu fasen wen es wieder auf die Eurobike zu geht. und die ein oder andere früh info zu bekommen.

Deswegen Lautet die Frage vorerst: "was wünscht ihr euch fürs nächste Jahr?!"

z.B.: Syntace Steckachse ; Konfigurator ; ....


Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten 
Liebe Grüße Peter


----------



## Langley (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsch mir: Alle Farben für alle Bikes, gerne auch füer etwas Aufschlag.

Es ist wohl nicht nur mir unverstaendlich, das ich z.B. bei der AM Reihe die Rahmenfarbe nicht waehlen kann ( vorausgesetzt die haben alle den gleichen Rahmen).

Oder bei den W Modellen: Tolle Farben fuer uns girls, aber das passende Bike ( von der Ausstattung her) dann wieder nur in schwarz.

Liebe Gruesse

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Dezember 2008)

einen Downhiller


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

Ghost-Boy schrieb:


> einen Downhiller



Reicht dir das Torque FRX 9.0 LTD nicht?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Dezember 2008)

Nö


----------



## knuspi (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir noch ein paar Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten wünschen. Aber eigentlich passt schon so weit alles


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Ghostboy wau diese Aussagen hauen einen wirklich vom Hocker.

Mein Traum Bike:

ein TrailBike/Enduro Basis auf einem AM Rahmen hinten mit Syntace Achse und Weicheren Hinterbau (Bsp: DHX Air/ anderen Umlenkhebel) vorne mit 160mm Gabel und Flachen Lenkwinkel 66*<67* Grad
Mit z.B Hammerschmidt; DTSwiss EN1750; THE ONE; ohne Carbon Lenker!

Wünsche Allgemein: 
-Farben erhältlich für alle Rahmen
-Schaltwerk Auswahl Sram/Shimano nach Wunsch

LG Peter


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Reicht dir das Torque FRX 9.0 LTD nicht?




Ist imho kein Downhiller 


Ich würde mir wünschen.......

....hm....was wünsch ich mir.....eig. bin ich wunschlos Glücklich


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Dezember 2008)

Deswegen, wünsch ich mir nen Downhiller.


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

Ist von Canyon aber als solcher gedacht oder eher als Freerider für die Ganz harten sachen?


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2008)

eher als harter Freerider bzw. Bikeparkmöhre, ein Racer ist es jedoch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## discozoostaff (29. Dezember 2008)

AM HT aus Stahl mit 140 mm Gabel und Rohloff.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (29. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> eher als harter Freerider bzw. Bikeparkmöhre, ein Racer ist es jedoch nicht....



und warum nicht? was unterscheidet einen racer von einer bikeparkmöhre?


----------



## Ghost-Boy (29. Dezember 2008)

Die Geo


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2008)

Gewicht, Geometrie, Federweg


----------



## GerhardO (29. Dezember 2008)

Kürzere Lieferzeiten?


----------



## lockenschulli (29. Dezember 2008)

180mm und <15kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punkrockhamburg (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche mir ein 120mm Carbon-Fully. Also quasi ein XC als Kohlevariante. 
Gerne auch als Viergelenker. Das wäre für mich der perfekte sportliche Allrounder im Bereich von Marathon bis AlpenX.


----------



## Groudon (29. Dezember 2008)

hatten wir da nicht letztes Jahr das Spectral?! Das hatte doch 120mm und war aus schönem Carbon. ^^

Ich würde mir gerne in Titan-HT wünschen. Und auch die Farben für alle Modelle natürlich dann mit hoffentlich entsprechender Qualität. ^^


----------



## T!ll (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir ein weisses XC mit weisser Gabel (!!!!!!) wünschen, das ganze mit Syntace Parts, XT-LRS und joa das wars schon =)

Oder ein AM deutlich unter 12kg

Viele Grüße Till


----------



## Luis-Che (29. Dezember 2008)

discozoostaff schrieb:


> AM HT aus Stahl mit 140 mm Gabel und Rohloff.



Ja, genau .... All-Mountain Hardtail a la Liteville 101 ... oder zumindest ein Hardtail mit heavy duty Komponenten wie Enduro-LRS usw.

Eine Rohloff Version wäre auch interessant.

Und natürlich 2x10 für MTB (SRAM, wenn's bis dahin schon auf'm Markt ist).


----------



## vori2003 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich wünsch mir eine Überarbeitung des Torque, es sollte auf den gleichen Stand wie die Nerve und Grand Canyon Modelle gebracht werden ( die innen verlegte Züge, den tollen Rohrsatz und wenn möglich auch eine  Syntace Steckachse ).
Auserdem würde mir ein Hardtail fürs Grobe ganz gut gefallen, 130-140mm Federweg und die Möglichkeit einen Freeride Reifen mit 2.4-2.5 Breite, das ganze auf einem modifizierten Stitched Rahmen währen klasse.

29" ??????

Gruß

Vori


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

ich fasse mal schnell zusammen:

-also ein Freeride/Allmountain Hardtail
-Mehr Farbauswahl!
-Mini Konfigurator
-Nerve XC aus Carbon (Spectral)
-TrailBike/Enduro TrailBike/Enduro Basis auf einem AM Rahmen hinten mit Syntace Achse und Weicheren Hinterbau (Bsp: DHX Air/ anderen Umlenkhebel) vorne mit 160mm Gabel und Flachen Lenkwinkel 66*<67* Grad Mit z.B Hammerschmidt; DTSwiss EN1750; THE ONE; ohne Carbon Lenker!
-DH Bike
-2x10MTB (Sram)
-Leichter Freerider
-Kürzere Lieferzeiten
-Überarbeitetes Torque Syntace Achse; Innenverlegte Züge;...

LG peter


----------



## T!ll (29. Dezember 2008)

Was ich noch toll fände: Ein kleines Probefahrtareal. Muss ja nichts großes sein, aber man könnte ja auf dem Parkplatz in Koblenz einen kleinen Parcour aufbauen, auf dem man das Rad mal etwas genauer testen kann, anstatt nur auf dem Parkplatz einmal rund zu fahren.


----------



## Anders (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich wünsche mir:

- Lux 29er

- 29er Carbon HT Singlespeed mit Beltdrive

- Carbon Cyclocross


----------



## M!ke (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

ich würde mir ein Aluhardtail Austattungstechnisch über dem Grand Canyon AL 9.0 SL wünschen.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

ich fasse mal schnell zusammen für die neue Seite:

-also ein Freeride/Allmountain Hardtail
-Mehr Farbauswahl!
-Mini Konfigurator
-Nerve XC aus Carbon (Spectral)
-TrailBike/Enduro TrailBike/Enduro Basis auf einem AM Rahmen (stabiler) hinten mit Syntace Achse und Weicheren Hinterbau (Bsp: DHX Air/ anderen Umlenkhebel=> Mehr Federweg) vorne mit 160mm Gabel und Flachen Lenkwinkel 66*<67* Grad Mit z.B Hammerschmidt; DTSwiss EN1750; THE ONE; ohne Carbon Lenker/leicht bau schmarn!
-DH Bike
-2x10MTB (Sram)
-Leichter Freerider
-Kürzere Lieferzeiten
-Überarbeitetes Torque Syntace Achse; Innenverlegte Züge;...
-mehr Probefahr Möglichkeiten  Trail in Koblez; noch ein weiteres Test center
-Bessere Ausstattung auch bei Alu GC ; Nerve MR

LG Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

Die 29er kannst dir Abschminken das hat Canyon auf der Eurobike Klar gemacht


----------



## GerhardO (29. Dezember 2008)

hopfer schrieb:


> Die 29er kannst dir Abschminken ...



Sehr schade eigentlich... Denn grad sehr groß gewachsene Kollegen würden sich das wünschen. Nichts sieht furchtbarer aus, als ein XL-Rahmen mit 26"

Nur meine Meinung


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

GerhardO schrieb:


> Sehr schade eigentlich... Denn grad sehr groß gewachsene Kollegen würden sich das wünschen. Nichts sieht furchtbarer aus, als ein XL-Rahmen mit 26"
> 
> Nur meine Meinung



 wie kannst du das zu mir sagen....

29er sind Schmock. 

Ich würde mir einem Nachfolger fürs ESX wünschen, der wie schon gesagt vorn 160 hat und so steif und stabil wie das Tork FR ist. So ala Pitch.


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

sind einfach zu weich die Dinger


----------



## decolocsta (29. Dezember 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> wie kannst du das zu mir sagen....
> 
> 29er sind Schmock.
> 
> Ich würde mir einem Nachfolger fürs ESX wünschen, der wie schon gesagt vorn 160 hat und so steif und stabil wie das Tork FR ist. So ala Pitch.



Tork Es oder gehts um die Pitch optik, also Dämpfer Vertikal?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

Mein ESX ist sowas von labbrig und beulig, da kann man grad noch im Flachland mit rumrollen, und die Pike ist ja auch nicht mehr zeitgemäss. 
Also was stabiles etwas leichter als das Tork FR aber nicht so gepimpt wie das Tork ES. 
Weniger Crosscountry, mehr fürs Grobe.


----------



## hopfer (29. Dezember 2008)

Sag ich ja:

ein TrailBike/Enduro Basis auf einem AM Rahmen (stabiler) hinten mit Syntace Achse und Weicheren Hinterbau (Bsp: DHX Air/ anderen Umlenkhebel=> Mehr Federweg) vorne mit 160mm Gabel und Flachen Lenkwinkel 66*<67* Grad
Mit z.B Hammerschmidt; DTSwiss EN1750; THE ONE; ohne Carbon Lenker/leicht bau schmarn!


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Dezember 2008)

Also quasi ein C´dale Prophet MX


----------



## GerhardO (29. Dezember 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> wie kannst du das zu mir sagen....



Hm - ok, beim Torki gehts ja noch, aber wenn ich mir so manches andere Rad anschaue... 

Äh - Hammerschmidt: Solange die Übersetzung nicht stimmt, kommts mir nicht ans Rad! Da musst ja hinten ein 40er Ritzel fahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (30. Dezember 2008)

wieso 22-36 ist doch normal


----------



## GerhardO (30. Dezember 2008)

22 fahren wir schon lang nicht mehr...!


----------



## hopfer (30. Dezember 2008)

20z finde ich auch besser aber was kleineres kenne ich nicht. fahrt ihr noch kleinere Kettenblätter? wen Ja wo bekomme ich die?

LG Peter


----------



## cxfahrer (30. Dezember 2008)

Nu aber ! 22 vorn 34 hinten geht doch alles mit, was steileres fällt man eh hinten runter.


----------



## GerhardO (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja, das schon... Steiler fahr' ich auch nicht hoch. Aber ich rechne auch mit dem Gewicht des Rades. Da ist man um die zwei Zähne weniger schon froh!


----------



## Lutz-2000 (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Cx Fahrer,
Eine leichtere Übersetzung als 22/34 ist meiner Meinung nach durchaus sinnvoll. Meine Torques habe ich alle auf ein Mountain-Goat Ritzel  mit 20 Zähnen umgerüstet. Die 10% mehr Drehmoment  machen sich deutlich bemerkbar. Ich habe bei vielen Ausfahrten mit Kollegen beobachtet dass gerade steil Bergauf bei den meisten Bikern die Tretfrequenz deutlich absinkt auf Werte von 40 bis 50 U/min. In diesem Frequenzbereich arbeitet der Muskel nicht mehr optimal. Diesen Herbst habe ich daraufin mein Touren Torque auf eine (getunte) Schlumpf Kurbel( 60 Gramm schwerer wie XT dreifach) umgerüstet mit einem 38 Kettenblatt. Wenn ich das Vorgelege einschalte habe ich eine 2,5 Fache Untersetzung mit einem virtuellen Kettenblatt von ca. 15 Zähnen. Das erstaunliche dabei ist das ich mit dieser Übersetzung zwar deutlich schneller Trete aber bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit wie meinen Mitfahrer einen merklich geringeren Puls habe. Sehr steile Stellen welche ich selbst mit dem 20 er Kettenblatt nicht gefahren bin sind mit der Schlumpf Kurbel locker machbar. Schöner Nebeneffekt: Man wird weniger oft aus dem Sattel gezwungen und bleibt viel besser im Rhythmus. Die Traktion ist ebenfalls besser , da pro gefahrener Wegstrecke  häufiger das Hinterrad angetrieben wird.
Mittlerweile ist für mich das Schlumpf-Torque mein Lieblings Touren-Bike geworden. 
Beste Grüße,
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2008)

Stimmt schon. 
Wenn die Kraft nicht mehr langt um schnell zu kurbeln (soll ja bei Touren schonmal vorkommen ) bleibt man an steilen Anstiegen oder an rutschigen Stellen hängen - wenn man reinhackt drehts durch, grad im Wiegetritt. 
Sonst hätte ich ja das serienmässige 24er nicht auch durchs 22er ersetzt. Keine Schaltprobleme bei 20er?
Warum gibts dann eigentlich keine Schlumpfkurbel statt der Hammerschmitt?


----------



## hopfer (31. Dezember 2008)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Keine Schaltprobleme bei 20er?
> Warum gibts dann eigentlich keine Schlumpfkurbel statt der Hammerschmitt?



Schaltet sich nicht besser oder schlechter bzw. mir ist es noch nicht aufgefallen

Ich glaube ein Grund war das die Schlumpfkurbel ihnen nicht stabil genug war.
Canyon hat ja sogar die Hammerschmidt DH genommen und nicht die normale HS.

LG Peter


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2008)

?! ich glaube doch eher, dass sie die Hammerschmidt AM verbaut haben i Nerve AM und Torque ES ... beim Troque FR(X) ist globe die FR verbaut

edit: hast recht - torque FR und FRX haben die DH Version ... dachte gibt nur AM und FR Version ...


----------



## hopfer (31. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt nur die AM und FR/DH Version beide gibt es mit 22z/24z zu Kaufen.

Das Torque FR 9.0 hat eine FR/DH HS
Die Torque ES modele so wie das Nerve AM haben die HS AM Drauf.

LG Peter


PS: ich finde es ist zeit über die wünsche zu Discotieren so nach dem Motto macht das Sinn....


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2008)

ich hötte noch den wunsch eines *titan-HT* bikes


----------



## decolocsta (31. Dezember 2008)

Mein Wunsch wäre,

das Lutz und der Canyon Support endlich PMs beantworten würden.


----------



## hopfer (31. Dezember 2008)

ich wünsche mir noch das das Torque ES und FR weiter auseinander wachsen
so ehnlich wie Bei Lapierre Spicy und Froggy.

Sprich
Torque ES 160mm v/h und mit Talas

Torque FR 180mm h 160mm v und Van

(ich weiß das es schon fasst so ist)

bzw. ich wünsch mir so eine coole Optic und antriebsneutralen Hinterbau

also eine Überarbeitung des Torque


----------



## seltsamkeit (31. Dezember 2008)

...eine feinen und bezahlbaren Stahlrahmen im HT Umfeld...filigrane Rohre, was für´s Auge, schwarz anodisiert, mit gelbem schriftzug...allerdings befürchte ich, dass deas ganze nicht wirklich individuell daherkommt. Canyon wird nunmal mehr zum Massenhersteller. Aber wie gesagt, Alternativen zu Alu oder Carbon wären fein.


----------



## Bobbi (31. Dezember 2008)

meine Vorschläge für das Torque FR:



veränderte Befestigung für die Brems- und Schaltzüge (damit ein Barspin od. X-Up endlich ohne Umwege funktioniert)


bitte *keine* innenverlegten Züge (finde ich persönlich nicht schön)


veränderte Befestigung der hinteren Bremsleitung an der Schwinge (Zur Zeit macht die Bremsleitung da fast einen Knick bis zum Bremssattel bzw. verwende ich die vorhanden Befestigung nicht. Bei anderen Canyonmodelle ist dies besser gelöst. Günstig finde ich eine Führung entlang der Unterseite der oberen Schwinge)


kleinen Konfigurator (zumindest was Dämpfer und Federgabeln angeht. Der Manitou Evolver überzeugt mich einfach nicht. Dann lieber 400g schwerer und dafür einen FOX DHX Coil)


bitte mehr Pulverfarben zur Auswahl anbieten (Beispielsweise gefällt mir das Torque FR 8 sehr gut vom Preis und der geboten Leistung, leider sagen mir schwarz u. lila nicht zu. Somit bin ich dann zu Specialized gewechselt.)


Schaltwerkschutz


normaler Ahead Steuersatz


mehr wie 170mm Federweg sind beim Torque FR überflüssig


----------



## decolocsta (31. Dezember 2008)

Barspin? Glaub von 10000 Torque käufern legt da vllt. 1 wert drauf 

einfach gedanken machen, dann knickt hinten auch nichts, auch mit der vorhandnen Befestigung 

Bei mir geht das auch iwi ohne Spezialschlüssel 

Was taugt dir an der Art der Steuersätze nicht?

Evolver ist besser als jeder Luftdämpfer und stellt sogar einige Coil Dämpfer weit in den Schatten, aber man sollte Ahnung haben vom Setup....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (31. Dezember 2008)

ich fasse mal schnell zusammen für die neue Seite:

-also ein Freeride/Allmountain Hardtail
-Mehr Farbauswahl!
-Mini Konfigurator
-Nerve XC aus Carbon (Spectral)
-TrailBike/Enduro TrailBike/Enduro Basis auf einem AM Rahmen (stabiler) hinten mit Syntace Achse und Weicheren Hinterbau (Bsp: DHX Air/ anderen Umlenkhebel=> Mehr Federweg) vorne mit 160mm Gabel und Flachen Lenkwinkel 66*<67* Grad Mit z.B Hammerschmidt; DTSwiss EN1750; THE ONE; ohne Carbon Lenker/leicht bau schmarn! so eine richtige Trail sau halt
-DH Bike
-2x10MTB (Sram)
-Leichter Freerider
-Kürzere Lieferzeiten
-Überarbeitetes Torque Syntace Achse; Innenverlegte Züge;...
-mehr Probefahr Möglichkeiten Trail in Koblez; noch ein weiteres Test center
-Bessere Ausstattung auch bei Alu GC ; Nerve MR


LG Peter


----------



## Groudon (31. Dezember 2008)

und ein HT aus Stahl / Titan


----------



## Bobbi (31. Dezember 2008)

Zitat von decolocsta 





> Barspin? Glaub von 10000 Torque käufern legt da vllt. 1 wert drauf
> 
> einfach gedanken machen, dann knickt hinten auch nichts, auch mit der vorhandnen Befestigung
> 
> ...



Ich dachte das Torque FR ist auch für den Bikepark gemacht. Zumindest lese ich das aus den ganzen Forenbeiträgen raus, also bin ich nicht der einzige. Somit sollten ja dann wohl X-Ups und Barspins möglich sein. Auch wenn man stürzt bleibt die Gabel spätestens an der ersten Befestigung am Unterrohr hängen.

Bitte um ein Bild für deine Befestigungslösung!

Den Spezialschlüssel brauchst doch beim 2007er. Sieht aus wie ein Uhrmacherschlüssel zum kontern der Mutter für die Befestigungsschraube. Ich könnte mir natürlich auch ein Blech machen und zwei Stifte reinstecken und das ganze dann als Werkzeug benutzen. 

Preis/Leistung der gebotenen Steuersätze passt nicht. Die normalen Ahead Steuersätze sind gut entwickelt und gibt es in Hülle und Fülle zu guten Preisen.

Habe mir fast alle Themen hier im Forum zum Evolver durchgelesen. Und anscheind bin ich nicht der einzige der damit unzufrieden ist. Entweder geht nur das eine oder das andere an der Einstellung. Ein Kompromiss zwischen Drop-Setup und Trail-Setup gibt es nicht.
Außerdem ist die Verarbeitung schlecht (2007er Torque). Meiner ist nach etwas mehr wie einem Jahr beschädigt (Buchsen ausgeschlagen und verliert Öl). Hut ab vor dem Fox DHX 3.0 im Kona Stinky 2005, der hält immer noch.


----------



## decolocsta (31. Dezember 2008)

brauch keinen Spezialschlüssel, hat eig. gereicht mit dem Daumen zu kontern 

Die Muttern sind Konisch, wenn sie leicht mit dem Daumen gekontert werden bis zu einem gewissen Drehmoment, drehen sich die Muttern nicht mehr mit, alles sehr simpel.

Bild kann ich nachreichen, werd dann eins machen und hier posten, vllt. in 2 Stunden.

Ps: Bikepark bedeutet doch nicht Automatisch Barspins? Du redest von Slopestyle (scheiss Modebegriff), ist eig. nicht die Regel bei einem Bikepark oder Freeride Bike
das es Barspin tauglich ist, und imho fehl am Platz beim Torque. Aber ansichtssache, ist ja kein Problem das selber zu machen wenn du viel Wert drauf legst.

Mfg


----------



## Bobbi (31. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> brauch keinen Spezialschlüssel, hat eig. gereicht mit dem Daumen zu kontern
> 
> Die Muttern sind Konisch, wenn sie leicht mit dem Daumen gekontert werden bis zu einem gewissen Drehmoment, drehen sich die Muttern nicht mehr mit, alles sehr simpel.
> 
> ...



Ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil . Das mit der Befestigungsmutter stimmt, habe es grad ausprobiert. Das Werkzeug hierfür habe ich dann für umsonst angefertigt . Jetzt mein neuer Vorschlag: Mutter Rändeln.


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub er meint, dass die Gabel am Unterrohr hängen bleibt. Hab mal gelesen dass das bei Grösse S und fetten Gabeln passiert. 
Die Zugverlegung am Unterrohr gefällt mir auch nicht, da die Halter beim Tragen drücken. 
Und hinten die Bremsleitung war bei mir ab Werk falsch ausgerichtet, hab ich erst gemerkt als sie schon fast durch war. Das ginge sicher besser.

Ich find den Evolver toll, mit Slopestyle hab ichs aber in meinem Alter nicht so. Zur Haltbarkeit des Evolver kann ich nichts sagen - dass die Teflonlager ausleiern ist wohl leider normal, aber die kosten ja nichts. Schön wäre hier eine durchgehende Buchse serienmässig und nicht dieses Gewürge mit den zwei Manitou Alubuchsen und zwei Distanzhülsen, wodurch im Extremfall die Schraube verbiegen kann (also ne serienmässige Rockshoxbuchse zB).

Jedoch braucht mE der Rahmen des Torque insofern eine Überarbeitung, dass er etwas aufgehübscht werden könnte (klar, dann wäre er wieder viel teurer bei gleicher Steifigkeit), so ala Hydroforming usw.

Achso, keine innenverlegten Züge! Schrauben am Trail wird dann unmöglich!


----------



## Antilles (31. Dezember 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Mein Wunsch wäre,
> 
> das Lutz und der Canyon Support endlich PMs beantworten würden.



also meine wurden bisher alle noch am nächsten oder übernächsten tag vonn mstaab beantwortet!


----------



## decolocsta (31. Dezember 2008)

Antilles schrieb:


> also meine wurden bisher alle noch am nächsten oder übernächsten tag vonn mstaab beantwortet!




Kommt denk ich auch auf die Frage an, 
hab das Gefühl, wenn es um billige Fragen über Lieferzeiten oder sonst was geht antworten die sofort, isses ne Frage die vllt. etwas tiefer geht, naja


Zum Thema hintere Bremsleitung:





einfach schön weite Bögen ziehen, unten und oben, Luft aus dem Dämpfer raus, komplett komprimieren und kucken ob Spannung entsteht, bei mir passt es so perfekt. Und ich hab nur ne olle Louise am Rad (noch), viele moderen Bremsen haben schöne 90° Abgänge, da ist es erst recht kein Problem mehr.


----------



## ultraschwer (31. Dezember 2008)

huch! der lutz fährt torque? 

hab ich da nicht was im hinterkopf, dass über 100mm FW dir nix taugt?

kann schon eine zeit her sein, aber ich glaube sowas gelesen zu haben.

ist da eine entwicklung passiert? beim torque? beim lutz?

bin da echt neugierig. 
bei mir geht die entwicklung gerade wieder zurück.
nach 3 jahren big mountain mit 150/170mm will ich jetzt wieder mehr bergauftauglichkeit. (der FW kann bleiben)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz-2000 (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
Das Torque 2010 bekommt eine gründliche Frischzellenkur. Viele hier genannten Vorschläge werden sich in der Tat im neuen Modell wiederfinden. Leider kann ich keine technischen Details verraten. Eine neue Kinematik , mehr Federweg, alle Fräs und Schmiedeteile wurden zu 100% neu gestaltet.
Viel praktische neue Details und neue Lagertechniken kommen zur Anwendung. Ein neuer Rohrsatz rundet das Bild ab .Das bewährte Konzept mit dem liegenden Dämpfer über dem Unterrohr ist aber selbstverständlich gleich geblieben.
Trotzdem macht das "alte" 2009 auch weiterhin mir viel Freude ;-)
Zur Zeit sind ja in den Bergen beste Bike-Bedingungen...mit Spikes und griffigem hart gefrorenem Schneesind alle Sommertouren zur Zeit voll fahrbar ;-)
Beste Grüße,
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/252671


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2009)

Lutz ich finde es von dir wirklich richtig super das du uns hier schon dieses Infos gibst und hier auch öfter mal reinschaust. so fühlt man sich im Forum gut aufgehoben 

LG Peter

PS: wird das neue Torque antriebsneutraler?


----------



## Bobbi (2. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Kommt denk ich auch auf die Frage an,
> hab das Gefühl, wenn es um billige Fragen über Lieferzeiten oder sonst was geht antworten die sofort, isses ne Frage die vllt. etwas tiefer geht, naja
> 
> 
> ...



Allen noch ein gesundes Neues Jahr!

Danke "decolocsta" für die Mühe und das Bild.
Leider wollte ich es so eben nicht haben. Aus der Fluidtechnik ist man es eher gewöhnt soviele Umlenkungen, und damit Widerstände, zu vermeiden. Außerdem gefällt es mir optisch nicht so ganz.
Meine, nicht ganz ideale, improvisierte Lösung hierzu ist dem Bild zu entnehmen. Demnächste kommen noch richtige Kabelführungen dran.

Lese grad das das Torque mehr Federweg bekommen soll. Von welchem Torque ist hier die Rede? ES, FR oder FRX? Persönlich finde ich die 170mm für ein "Superenduro" am Torque FR mehr als ausreichend. Für mehr ist das FRX ausgelegt. Denke auch, dass die 160mm am Hinterbau des Torque ES für den Bikepark nicht ganz ausreichen bzw. nicht nur der Dämpfer sondern auch der Rahmen.
Bin auf alle Fälle gespannt wie die Lagerung aussehen soll. Buchsen in der Rahmendämpferbefestigung halte ich für sinnvoll, wie hier schon geposted wurde.
Hoffentlich werden die innenverlegten Züge nicht integriert.


----------



## hopfer (2. Januar 2009)

Bobbi ich habe es genauso gemacht wie du.
es gibt viele Torque Fahrer die die Zugverlegung so gemacht haben!

LG peter


----------



## decolocsta (2. Januar 2009)

Bobbi schrieb:


> Allen noch ein gesundes Neues Jahr!
> 
> Danke "decolocsta" für die Mühe und das Bild.
> Leider wollte ich es so eben nicht haben. Aus der Fluidtechnik ist man es eher gewöhnt soviele Umlenkungen, und damit Widerstände, zu vermeiden. Außerdem gefällt es mir optisch nicht so ganz.
> ...



ich finde die Zugverlegung ganz schlimm, ist halt nicht so schön ordentlich wie Original....


----------



## right turn (2. Januar 2009)

Torque 2010 ?
Was soll mann da noch verbessern?
Die Optik und natürlich die Funktion sind eigenständig und ausgereift.
So ein Bike könnte wirklich ein Klassiker werden (auch ohne "Hydroforming" und innenverlegte Züge...!)
Was wirklich zählt (bei einem Bike dieser Klasse) sind doch die Geometrie und "fahrbare" Federwege.
Daran wird sich auch 2010,2011,2012,u.s.w. nichts ändern...!
Wünschenwert wäre vielleicht ein kürzeres Steuerrohr (siehe auch den negativ verbauten Vorbau am Rad von Lutz) und etwas weniger Rahmengewicht.
Alles was sich jetzt noch ändert ist "nur" die Optik...!
Aber davon lebt die Branche schließlich.
Habe mir selbst vor kurzem ein 2009er Torque ES bestellt.
War das ein Fehler?; Soll ich die Bestellung stornieren?; Soll ich auf ein 2010er Modell warten?; Und was kommt 2011 ???

Fragen über Fragen...

und keine Antworten!

Viel Spaß in 2009 (auch für Biker mit "alten" Bikes!)

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CLang (3. Januar 2009)

cyclocross

cyclocross

cyclocross


----------



## brösmeli (3. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche mir rund um die Bike-Linie auch passende Bike-Klamotten von Canyon mit grösserer Auswahl. Klamotten für Race, Freeride, Downhill, ... (So, wie es der Schweizer Hersteller "thömus" macht! Echt cool! Siehe www.thömus.ch)


----------



## Zeisigschreck (4. Januar 2009)

Meine Wünsche neben dem schon erwähnten aber wahrscheinlich in diesem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr realisierbaren nach kürzeren Lieferzeiten wären bessere interne Kommunikation im Hause Canyon bezüglich der konkreten Liefersituation für das jeweils bestellte Rad und bessere Hinterbau-Lager von europ. Qualitätsherstellern (was sich nach meiner Einschätzung bei den dann verbauten Stückzahlen preislich kaum auswirken dürfte, aber wohl eine andere Montage-Logistik erfordern würde). Zur diesbezüglichlen Qualität der 2009er Serien ist ja noch nichts bekannt. Außerdem sollte die Haltbarkeit der Beschriftungen auf den anodisierten Rahmen überprüft werden, da diese nach meiner Erfahrung wohl unterirdisch ist.

Zeisigschreck


----------



## decolocsta (4. Januar 2009)

Zeisigschreck schrieb:


> Außerdem sollte die Haltbarkeit der Beschriftungen auf den anodisierten Rahmen überprüft werden, da diese nach meiner Erfahrung wohl unterirdisch ist.
> 
> Zeisigschreck


----------



## Compagnon (5. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche mir, daß Canyon seine Modellpolitik weiterhin so betreibt wie bisher, d.h. nicht auf jeden Trend mit aufspringt. Keine Ahnung, warum das Spectral aus dem Programm genommen wurde, hab hier im Forum einiges verpasst. Ich finde es aber gut, daß das für Canyon vermutlich wichtigste Modell dieses Jahr auch in den Top Versionen in Alu zu haben ist und ich hoffe, daß das so bleibt.


----------



## Antilles (5. Januar 2009)

und bitte bitte, bleibt bei den geraden rohren...
diese "schön" gerundeten specialized rahmen sehen am rad meistens nur sch***se aus!


----------



## decolocsta (5. Januar 2009)

Wort!


----------



## canyride (5. Januar 2009)

Also ich finde Ltd.Edition (begrenzte Stückzahl) etc. immer ganz gut oder auch Team-Lackierungen.
Einfach eim bisschen was fürs Auge  

Gruß 

Canyride


----------



## decolocsta (5. Januar 2009)

hallo, du redest von einem Versender, deine Wünsche werden bei Rocky Mountain sicher erfüllt


----------



## schatten (5. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Sag ich ja:
> 
> ein TrailBike/Enduro Basis auf einem AM Rahmen (stabiler) hinten mit Syntace Achse und Weicheren Hinterbau (Bsp: DHX Air/ anderen Umlenkhebel=> Mehr Federweg) vorne mit 160mm Gabel und Flachen Lenkwinkel 66*<67* Grad
> Mit z.B Hammerschmidt; DTSwiss EN1750; THE ONE; ohne Carbon Lenker/leicht bau schmarn!



Also ein LV 301 von Canyon?
Ich vermute mal, ein Nerve mit 160er Gabel wird sich ähnlich fahren, wie ein LV mit der gleichen Gabel. Vom LV weiß ich, daß es gut funktioniert; mir persönlich würden aber wohl 140mm vorn reichen.

Ist halt die Frage, ob man noch ein Bike zwischen Torque ES und Nerve AM wirklich braucht, das Nerve ES ist sicher nicht ohne Grund aus dem Programm geflogen.

P.S.: Für einen Stahl- oder Titanrahmen (Hardtail) könnte ich mich unter Umständen auch begeistern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grubert (7. Januar 2009)

180 mm, 15 kilo, 66 ata, dhx 5 air, um 2300....


----------



## treter62 (8. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsch mir:

für die Serien GC AL und Nerve XC  ab Rahmengröße L größere Bremsscheiben und stabilere Laufradsätze oder zumindest sollten diese als Option angeboten werden.


----------



## discozoostaff (9. Januar 2009)

treter62 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch mir:
> 
> für die Serien GC AL und Nerve XC  ab Rahmengröße L größere Bremsscheiben und stabilere Laufradsätze oder zumindest sollten diese als Option angeboten werden.


----------



## T!ll (9. Januar 2009)

Und bitte auch bei den günstigeren Modellen schwarze Speichen, und nicht silberne


----------



## Stompy (9. Januar 2009)

Sinnvoll wäre ein echtes Spielbike! Leichter und wendiger als das Torque FR (welches ja mehr FW bekommen soll). Dabei weniger Crosscountry und stabiler als Torque ES oder Nerve. Für Freeride-Touren, Bikepark und Slopestyle.

Also zusammengefasst:

-140-150mm FW hinten.
-Ausgelegt für 140-160er Gabeln (U-Turn). 
-Stabiler, Bikepark-tauglicher Rahmen.
-Kurze, verspielte Geometrie
-Flacher Lenkwinkel
-Umwerfertauglich
-Vollversenkbarer Sattel
-Stabile Ausstattung, kein Leichtbau!



schatten schrieb:


> Ist halt die Frage, ob man noch ein Bike zwischen Torque ES und Nerve AM wirklich braucht, das Nerve ES ist sicher nicht ohne Grund aus dem Programm geflogen.



PS: Und hoffentlich bleibt Canyon seiner Linie treu und verbaut solange keine Mazocchi Gabeln, bis diese wieder zuverlässig funktionieren (2020?).


----------



## hopfer (9. Januar 2009)

Eben:
ein TrailBike/Enduro Basis auf einem AM Rahmen (stabiler) hinten mit Syntace Achse und Weicheren Hinterbau (Bsp: DHX Air/ anderen Umlenkhebel=> Mehr Federweg) vorne mit 160mm Gabel und Flachen Lenkwinkel 66*<67* Grad
Mit z.B Hammerschmidt; DTSwiss EN1750; THE ONE; ohne Carbon Lenker/leicht bau schmarn!

LG Peter


----------



## Stompy (9. Januar 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> Eben:
> ein TrailBike/Enduro Basis auf einem AM Rahmen (stabiler) hinten mit Syntace Achse und Weicheren Hinterbau (Bsp: DHX Air/ anderen Umlenkhebel=> Mehr Federweg) vorne mit 160mm Gabel und Flachen Lenkwinkel 66*<67* Grad
> Mit z.B Hammerschmidt; DTSwiss EN1750; THE ONE; ohne Carbon Lenker/leicht bau schmarn!
> 
> LG Peter



Nein, das trifft es eben nicht. Kein Trailbike-Tourer. Nicht mehr Federweg. 
Kein AM Rahmen mit Tourengeometrie, kein DT 1750-leichtbau. 
Das was du beschreibst ist im Prinzip ein Torque ES. 

Ich rede von einem leichten Parkbike (das nebenbei noch vernünftig den Berg hoch kommt), eher vergleichbar mit dem Transition Bottlerocket , Banshee Wildcard oder RM Slayer SS.


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

und warum reicht dir da das ES nicht?

zu unstabil? ist dir eins gebrochen?

du beschreibst imho genau das ES....


----------



## Stompy (9. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> und warum reicht dir da das ES nicht?
> 
> zu unstabil? ist dir eins gebrochen?
> 
> du beschreibst imho genau das ES....



Hauptunterschiede zum ES(X) wären Geometrie und Ausstattung.

ESX hat: 
-Steilen Lenkwinkel
-Langes Oberrohr
-Rahmen nur eingeschränkt für Sprünge freigegeben.
-Keine Freigabe für 160er Gabeln
-Crosscountry Ausstattung (Lange Vorbauten, leichte Laufräder, drei Kettenblätter etc.)

Gerade die Ausstattung macht viel aus. Das ist schließlich der Hauptgrund warum Canyon Bikes so beliebt sind. Die stimige Ausstattung, die zum Einsatzzweck passt. 
Beispiel: Wenn man sich einen Nerve ESX Rahmen zum Spielbike umbauen wollte, müsste man so viele Teile tauschen, dass man auch gleich ein Bottlerocket aufbauen könnte. Das hätte dann auch die (für den Zweck) bessere Geo und die Park-freigabe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

gut, das trifft vllt. alles aufs Nerve zu,

aber das ES ist doch da der richtige Kandidat,
und das erfüllt doch deine Ansprüche.


----------



## Stompy (9. Januar 2009)

Ups, hatte bei ES spontan ans Nerve gedacht. Aber nein, das Torque ES trifft es auch nicht. Die Gründe sind größtenteils die gleichen, nur das mit der Gabellänge und dem Lenkwinkel fällt weg.
Stell dir das was ich beschreibe als ein Bike vor, das zwischen Torque FR und Stitched liegt.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Stompy schrieb:


> Ups, hatte bei ES spontan ans Nerve gedacht. Aber nein, das Torque ES trifft es auch nicht. Die Gründe sind größtenteils die gleichen, nur das mit der Gabellänge und dem Lenkwinkel fällt weg.
> Stell dir das was ich beschreibe als ein Bike vor, das zwischen Torque FR und Stitched liegt.



so ein Käse... Torque SlopeStyle
Das Torque ES trifft genau das, was du dir vorstellst!
Und die Gründe sind nicht größtenteils die selben!
Das ES hat ein 5-6mm längeres Oberrohr als das FR, das ist absolut zu vernachlässigen! Dafür ist das ES in der Gesamtlänge 3mm kürzer (Radstand), es ist ein verspieltes, unkaputtbares Trailbike!
Meinst du, dass die paar mm aus dem Torque ES eine lahme und träge Maschine machen, oder was?

Man könnte die Laufräder noch gegen schwerere und stabilere austauschen, falls man wirklich meint, dass man die Crossmax SX in die Knie zwängt und ausserdem wechselt man den Vorbau gegen einen kürzeren...

Alternativ kannst dir ins Stitched eine 130mm Gabel einbauen!


Meine Wunschliste:

Torque SS (Slopestyle) mit 150mm Federweg
Torque AM (All Mountain) 140mm Federweg und meinetwegen aus Carbon
Torque CC mit 80mm Federweg und filigranen Rohren

Nerve FR mit 170mm, angelehnt ans alte BigMountain
Nerve DH mit 230mm Federweg

Stitched 29 (Twentyniner)
Stitched SS (Slopestyle) mit Dämpfer im Oberrohr alá Aaron Chase Leftybike
Stitched FR für langhubige Gabeln

...to be continued!


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

schonmal den Crossmax SX in Life gesehen?

Sind dicke Laufräder, und der Rest ist sicher auch kein Ultraleichtbau.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> schonmal den Crossmax SX in Life gesehen?
> 
> Sind dicke Laufräder, und der Rest ist sicher auch kein Ultraleichtbau.



Najaaa, am Torque ES sind ja jetzt die neueren, 160g leichteren Crossmax SX Laufräder dran, die rutschen nun in eine andere Bikeklasse, da ist nix mehr mit Freeride, wenn die überhaupt standhalten bei CC, kann man sich schon freuen! Die wiegen ja nur noch ca. 1800g, die halten nix mehr...


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

verdammt, und wie zum Teufel ist es möglich das ich mit meinen 1700g. Laufrädern Freeriden geh?

Hm, ein Wunder?

Ich sollte den Vatikan informieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimaBravo (9. Januar 2009)

weil deine Laufräder nicht wissen, daß sie für Freeride zu leicht und zu schwach sind


----------



## T!ll (9. Januar 2009)

Oh Gott wie sind die Leute vor 20 Jahren denn MTB gefahren, die müssten doch alle tot sein so instabil wie ihre Bikes waren.......

Lernen manche hier die Texte aus der BikeBravo auswendig??
Kommt mir echt so vor, als wenn ein Enduro-LRS zwingend bleischwer sein muss, dass jeder Steckachsen braucht weil das ja jetzt Trend ist blablabla...


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

T!ll schrieb:


> Oh Gott wie sind die Leute vor 20 Jahren denn MTB gefahren, die müssten doch alle tot sein so instabil wie ihre Bikes waren.......
> 
> Lernen manche hier die Texte aus der BikeBravo auswendig??
> Kommt mir echt so vor, als wenn ein Enduro-LRS zwingend bleischwer sein muss, dass jeder Steckachsen braucht weil das ja jetzt Trend ist blablabla...


----------



## Stompy (9. Januar 2009)

An die Bayreuth connection und die anderen die sich hier gerade das Maul verreißen und zwanghaft versuchen nicht zu verstehen was eigentlich gemeint ist:

Es geht hier nicht um Enduro (im Sinne von langen Touren mit technischen Abfahrten). Es geht um ein kompaktes, handliches Bike fürs Springen, für den Bikepark und fürs Tricksen im Gelände. Das ist nichts besonderes oder neues, einige Beispiele wie so ein Bike aussehen kann habe ich ja bereits genannt. Und wenn der Einsatzzweck mal bis ins Gehirn durchgesickert ist, wird auch klar dass man für sowas nicht mit DT 5.1, Dreifachkurbel und Syntace F119 Vorbau anrückt. 

Ach ja, vor 20 Jahren gehörten auch schon solche Sachen zum Mountainbiken, oder?


----------



## decolocsta (9. Januar 2009)

ähhh, der F119 hält genug aus,
die Kurbeln werden sicher auch halten, und die DT 5.1 ist mehr als stabil, leicht Dellenanfällig bei geringem Luftdruck, aber ansonsten Perfekt.


Mal ehrlich, Canyon bietet mehr Nischenbikes als viele andere,

du hast das Nerve in etlichen Abstufungen, dann kommt das Torque ES, FR, FRX, warum da was dazwischenpacken???

Du beschreibst Haargenau das ES mit deinem Anspruch, und ich mutmaße mal das du im Bikepark sicher nicht alle großen Sachen mitnehmen wirst, und falls doch, bricht dir das ES trotzdem nicht unterm Anus weg.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Januar 2009)

Stompy schrieb:


> ...Es geht um ein kompaktes, handliches Bike fürs Springen, für den Bikepark und fürs Tricksen im Gelände...nicht mit DT 5.1, Dreifachkurbel und Syntace F119 Vorbau...



Dann eben ein Torque ES ne Rahmengröße kleiner, Kettenblätter, Vorbau und edlen LRS verhökern, vom Erlös einen Hussefelt Vorbau, ein günstigen Bashguard + Boxguide und nen günstigeren Doubletrack LRS besorgen...


----------



## User85319 (9. Januar 2009)

Bitte nicht noch mehr unterteilungen, da blickt ja keiner mehr durch.
Soll mir das ES jetzt suggerieren, dass man damit kein "Freeride" betreiben kann? Und warum hat es kein Maxle? Is das so wichtig fürs grobere?

Beim Nerve gehts ja noch, aber beim Torque bin ich mehr als verwirrt.
Wenn dann noch ein Torque BP (Bikepark) oder ein Torque AM oder sonstwas kommt.....also ich bin jetzt schon mehr als verwirrt ^^


----------



## T!ll (9. Januar 2009)

Versteh einfach nicht was da jetzt so schwer ist,
Torque ES: leichter (!!!) Freerider, tourenorientiert und gewichtsoptimiert, quasi ein Kompromiss aus akzeptabel bergauf und sehr gut bergab. Für Sprünge ok, solnange die Fahrtechnik stimmt und es nicht zu extrem wird.

Torque FR: Freerider für den Bikepark, bedingt tourentauglich, aber es geht trotzdem, robust und zweckmäßig ausgestattet und daher schwerer.

FRX: noch ne Ecke extremer und Downhillorientierter.

Wofür also noch andere Baureihen?? Mit dem Tausch von ein paar Teilen kann man sich doch ruckzuck das passende Bike bauen, ohne großen kostenaufwand.

Aber es gibt wohl Leute die überall was zu meckern haben.....


----------



## Groudon (19. Januar 2009)

Hey ich nomma xD

ich wollte nochmal ein

Freeride-HT bzw. ein Enduro-HT mit in den raum werfen.

Also so was um die 140mm Federweg mit hinten X12 oder Maxle 360 und vorne ner 20mm Steckackse. Gerne auch ne RS Pike als Stahlfeder oder ne Fox VAN, sollte Fox irgendwann mal eine absenkbare Stahlfeder rausbringen (sowas fehlt bei denen leida noch -.-).


----------



## Big D (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich wünsche mir für die 2010er Torks endlich eine Kettenführung die schon vom Werk aus drann ist. 

Achja. Ein bisschen mehr auswahl an Farben wäre auch klasse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerpifke (21. Januar 2009)

Es sollte die Grand Canyon AL Serie sowie die Yellowstone Serie mit Cantisockeln geben. Ein Singlespeedmountainbike ( kann dann ja auch mit der Büchse gefahren werden ) und ein Stahlrahmen mit der Geo vom Grand Canyon steht auch noch auf meiner Wunschliste. Gerne aber auch ein Modell mit allen Eigenschaften: Stahl, Canti, Singlespeed.
Der Hammer wäre ja ein Fixie das an das Pista rannkommt, preislich sowie vom Material. Aber das, so glaube ich, wird es bei Canyon nie geben. Würde irgendwie nicht zusammenpassen. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt. 
Vllt schaft es Canyon ja als erster Hersteller überhaupt mal ein vernünftiges Kinderbike auf die Beinbe zu stellen. 
Zuletzt das leidige Thema Farbauswahl. Klar das die Bikes aus organisatorischen Gründe nicht alle nach Wunsch lackiert werden können, jedoch sollte man die Rahmen in der selben Serie austauschen können. Denn entweder stimmt die Farbe oder die Auswahl. Und ob jetzt 6.0 auf dem Rahem steht und 5.0 drinne ist, ist doch im Grunde genommen egal. Könnte man ja im Zusammenhang mit einem Mini-Konfigurator anbieten.

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## Cortezsi (21. Januar 2009)

Bikerpifke schrieb:


> ...
> Vllt schaft es Canyon ja als erster Hersteller überhaupt mal ein vernünftiges Kinderbike auf die Beinbe zu stellen.
> ...



Ja, den Wunsch hätten wir auch.


----------



## Olligator (22. Januar 2009)

Hi,
ich wünsche mir wieder besser ausgestattete Racefully's mit Alurahmen mit wenig Federweg (max. 100mm) die auch eine gute Ausstattung haben. Die 2009 Marathon-Bikes, nein danke, Ritchey Pro ist nicht mein Ding.

*- Farbe wählbar, das wäre toll.
- Ausstattung änderbar wäre auch toll.
- Bitte keinen innenverlegten Züge!
- Das Bike als Baussatz zum Selbstaufbau. Gerade die Laufräder hätte ich lieber selber gespeicht.
- Pulverbeschichtung oder Eloxal*

Momentan würde ich eher kein Canyon mehr kaufen!

_Was ich gar nicht will:
- Carbonrahmen
- integrierte Steuersätze beim MTB (wer hat sich diesen Schwachsinn ausgedacht?)
- Lackierungen zweifelhafter Haltbarkeit
- den Zwang zur Farb-/Ausstattungskombination
- eine absolut vorgebene Ausstattung (nicht mal die Kassette gabs es wählbar)_


----------



## nova-maju (22. Januar 2009)

Olligator schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wünsche mir wieder besser ausgestattete Racefully's mit wenig Federweg (max. 100mm)



meinst du ein Alu-Rad? Ansonsten gibt es ja noch die Lux-Serie.


----------



## Bikerpifke (22. Januar 2009)

Ein Canyonbausatz ist ja eine ganz nette Idee von Olligator, nur ob es dann noch eine Garantie auf das Bike geben wird?

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## KA-Biker (25. Januar 2009)

Am AM die Fox Talas 110-130-150..


----------



## Groudon (25. Januar 2009)

Was die Fox Talas am AM mit 150mm angeht habe ich letztens mit ms_staab geschrieben und habe ihn gefragt, wie denn die Magura Thor an seinem AM 9.0 HS wäre und er sagte mir eben wie sie im Vergleich zur Talas wäre und meinte zudem, Canyon würde ihm für das darauffolgende Wochenende grade eine 150mm Talas ins AM einbauen um zu sehen, wie sich das AM fährt. Daher denke ich, dass Canyon bereits spekuliert ein AM mit 150mm zu bringen (wie Scott mit ihren Genius )


----------



## Olligator (27. Januar 2009)

Bikerpifke schrieb:


> Ein Canyonbausatz ist ja eine ganz nette Idee von Olligator, nur ob es dann noch eine Garantie auf das Bike geben wird?
> 
> Mfg Bikerpifke



Hi,
warum sollte es dann keine Garantie geben. Garantie dann auf den Rahmen und die Teile.
Mit der Montagequalität war ich übrigens zufrieden, nur wenn ich es selber mache dann weiß ich das es ordentlich gemacht ist. So schaube ich halt mache erst mal einiges wieder auseinander, z.B. um zu schauen ob der Steuersatz viel Fett drinne hat, ordentliche Felgenbänder moniert sind usw.

Nur die Laufräder (Ringle dirty flea mit Dt-Swiss Felgen), die fand ich relativ lieblos gemacht, hatte auch nach 500km nen Speichenriß. Das stellt mich nicht vor Probleme aber alle die halt nicht selber schrauben können, die haben dann gleich wieder 

Gruss Oliver


----------



## Bike_RR (28. Januar 2009)

Ich fände es toll, wenn es nächstes Jahr wieder Hardtails mit Alurahmen und der Topausstattung (XTR, Laufräder, ...) wie bei den Carbonrahmen geben würde.
Das ist der einzige Grund gewesen dieses Jahr, warum ich einen anderen Hersteller gewählt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikerpifke (29. Januar 2009)

War nur so eine unbegründete Idee, dass es mit der Garantie eventuell Probleme geben könnte, wenn man das Rad in Eigenregie aufbaut. Natürlich gibt es genug Leute die ein Rad problemlos selbst zusammenbauen können, allerdings gibt es auch genug die das nur denken aber nicht können. Und solchen Leuten wollte ich keine Garantie geben müssen.

Mfg Bikerpifke


----------



## GzuzKryzt (8. Februar 2009)

punkrockhamburg schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir ein 120mm Carbon-Fully. Also quasi ein XC als Kohlevariante.
> Gerne auch als Viergelenker. Das wäre für mich der perfekte sportliche Allrounder im Bereich von Marathon bis AlpenX.



http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1012021


----------



## GzuzKryzt (8. Februar 2009)

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1000090

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1012140

http://www.canyon.com/outlet/artikel.html?o=A1000083


----------



## GzuzKryzt (8. Februar 2009)

Serie vom Projekt 6.8.

Wird's natürlich nicht geben.


----------



## Sandro93 (8. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsche mir ein Torque ES 6.0 und den Fox RP23 Dämpfer und eine Lyrik, muss jedoch nicht alles in einem bike verbaut sein. Ansonsten habt ihr wirklich tolle Wünsche die auch mir gefallen.
Freundliche Grüsse


----------



## Elmo66 (13. Februar 2009)

Hallo, Designvorschlag für die Nerve XC W  Modelle 2010: schwarzer Rahmen und den Schriftzug Canyon bitte in rosa oder pink ja, das MUSS sein. 
Bitte wenigstens mal drüber nachdenken


Servus, Elmo66


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## braintrust (14. Februar 2009)

ich will nen nerve in der 2000â¬ klasse mit hammerschmidt


----------



## Groudon (14. Februar 2009)

braintrust schrieb:


> ich will nen nerve in der 2000 klasse mit hammerschmidt



und wovon träumst du nachts? xD soll das ne Deore-Antrieb haben und ne Recon gabel aber dafür ne HS? oO


----------



## pfiffikus (14. Februar 2009)

grand canyon mit s-bend hinterbau...und wenns noch geht dann monostay..


----------



## Lukas Sch (15. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsche mir ein Grand Canyon mit 120mm federweg ;-)


----------



## kungfu (21. Februar 2009)

Ich wünsche mir Weltfrieden, keine Hungernöte und aktive Spermien bis ins hohe Alter. Ansonsten nichts .

Gruss
k.


----------



## Grubert (7. März 2009)

ich wünsche mir ein torque mit Rob J´s Ausstattung und ein Torque es mit Lyrik U-Turn!


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. März 2009)

AM Rahmen mit 150mm+x federweg  , deutlich unter 3kg inkl (nicht monarch!) dämpfer, 1.5 oder 1 1/8-1.5 steuerohr, lenkwinkel unter 67° zum erträglichen preis und lieferzeit!

Tork ES ist nicht mein ding, sch...dämpfer, FR zu schwer 
das AM gefällt mir auch viel besser 

VG


----------



## Resendisback (7. März 2009)

kungfu schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir Weltfrieden, keine Hungernöte und aktive Spermien bis ins hohe Alter. Ansonsten nichts .
> 
> Gruss
> k.



jep


----------



## UliVoelckers (9. März 2009)

Von Canyon wünsche ich mir ein vernünftiges Manual zu meinem Rad - also eine Liste, welche Teile verbaut sind, und die dazu passenden Gebrauchsanweisungen. 
Ich hab zB ein Grand Canon 6.0 2008 - welche Teile genau verbaut sind, muss ich jedesmal erst nachgucken um dann in den Anleitungen von zB Rockshox und Formula die richtigen Absätze zu finden (dafür sind sie 10-sprachig). Ich bekomme jede Menge sinnloser Information mit wahnsinnigen Wartungsintervallen (wenn ich nicht so viel warte wie fahre, gibt Rockshox mir keine Garantie - in Juristendeutsch über 10 Seiten) dafür kriege ich nicht gesagt, wo die Verschleissgrenze meiner Bremsbeläge ist. 
Könnte man nicht zu dem ganzen Wegwerfpapier eine Anleitung dazulegen, die zu meinem Fahrrad und meiner Sprache passt? Meinetwegen aus CD - oder individuell nach geliefertem Rad ausgedruckt oder als Verweis auf einen Server.
Dazu vielleicht noch einen Wartungsplan - so etwa: Kette: alle 100 bis 200 km ölen ... Dein Fahrrad hat Konuslager, Naben 1 bis 2 mal jährlich einstellen und fetten usw.

Ich fahre zwar seit vielen Jahren viel Fahrrad und mache schon immer die meiste Wartung selbst- aber ich hätte die Arbeit lieber leichter als schwer gemacht.

Uli


----------



## torque_wrench (14. März 2009)

RAL 7016


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (15. März 2009)




----------



## vori2003 (15. März 2009)

Hallo,

ich wünsche mir das die Nerve Serie weiter ausgebaut wird, ich könnte mir eines mit 160mm Federweg vorstellen (Nerve ES ????????????).
Von Radon hab ich gehört, daß es ein Slide mit 160mm Federweg geben wird welches sehr leicht ist. Genau in dieser Position würde ich mir auch ein Nerve wünschen.
Ich habe vor kurzem ein Nerve AM eines Freundes fahren dürfen un war von der Kinematik sehr beeindruckt, mit 160mm, Hammerschmid und einem ähnlichen Gewicht währe eine neue Bikekategorie geboren. 

Gruß
Vori


----------



## Grubert (15. März 2009)

@vori2003: gute idee, fände ich auch gut!


----------



## GzuzKryzt (15. März 2009)

vori2003 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wünsche mir das die Nerve Serie weiter ausgebaut wird, ich könnte mir eines mit 160mm Federweg vorstellen (Nerve ES ????????????).
> Von Radon hab ich gehört, daß es ein Slide mit 160mm Federweg geben wird welches sehr leicht ist. Genau in dieser Position würde ich mir auch ein Nerve wünschen.
> ...



Welche Strecken führest Du denn mit dem AM 160er, die Du mit einem 2009er AM 9.0 HS nicht fahren kannst?


----------



## T!ll (16. März 2009)

Gute Frage, wer mer will wie ein AM  nimmt das Torque ES 

Ich fände ein Hardtail mit 140mm Gabel richtig super, also ein Grand Canyon AM zum Beispiel  
Fox Talas oder RS Pike, stabile Laufräder, 2,4" Reifen, Syntace Parts, und fertig


----------



## Antilles (16. März 2009)

ich wÃ¤r fÃ¼r sowas wie s nerve AM 9.0 fÃ¼r 1500â¬ :-D
aber ich glaub das ist dann doch zuviel verlangt...


----------



## discozoostaff (16. März 2009)

und natürlich ein TANDEM! :-D


----------



## vori2003 (16. März 2009)

> Welche Strecken führest Du denn mit dem AM 160er, die Du mit einem 2009er AM 9.0 HS nicht fahren kannst?





> Gute Frage, wer mer will wie ein AM nimmt das Torque ES



Man kann mit dem AM wirklich fast alles fahren, aber wenn ich mir vorstelle das ich zu dieser tollen Kinematik noch etwas mehr Federweg bekommen kann dann nichts wie her damit.
Ich konnte wie gesagt das neue AM schon einmal probefahren, das Torque ES bin ich ebenfalls schon gefahren und ich meine, dass das AM viel mehr hergibt. Das ES ist natürlich etwas abfahrtsorientierter doch in einem Trail ( vor allem im Hochgebirge ) ist das Nerve eine Klasse für sich. Da noch etwas Federweg dazu und wir hätten vielleicht ?????????????? was ganz besonderes, auch vom Gewicht. (Nerve AM 2480g zu Torque ES 3100g)



> Ich fände ein Hardtail mit 140mm Gabel richtig super, also ein Grand Canyon AM zum Beispiel



den Wunsch hatte ich auch schon


----------



## braintrust (20. März 2009)

stahl-hardtail oder was komplett starres wäre klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## admax (20. März 2009)

Kauf dir nen RR. Beim MTB macht das keinen Sinn. Und Canyon baut nur sinnvolle Bikes. Hoffe das wird auch 2010 so.


----------



## Steppison (21. März 2009)

ich wünsche mir ein Nerve MR, für welches ich mich entscheiden könnte
das MR 7 ist in weiss nicht fahrbar und die x7 stören, das MR 8 hat Laufräder, mit denen keiner was anfangen kann
und warum ne Ritchey PRO Sattelstütze, wenns beim XC 7 ne Syntace P6 gibt ? dann doch wenigsten WCS wie es sicht gehört

---> vielleicht kann man ja über ne kleine Aufpreisliste für jedes Bike nachdenken, z.B. bei LRS, Sattelstütze, Bereifung --- da brauch keiner viel zu schrauben


----------



## Jogi (24. März 2009)

UliVoelckers schrieb:


> Von Canyon wünsche ich mir ein vernünftiges Manual zu meinem Rad - also eine Liste, welche Teile verbaut sind, und die dazu passenden Gebrauchsanweisungen.
> Ich hab zB ein Grand Canon 6.0 2008 - welche Teile genau verbaut sind, muss ich jedesmal erst nachgucken um dann in den Anleitungen von zB Rockshox und Formula die richtigen Absätze zu finden (dafür sind sie 10-sprachig). Ich bekomme jede Menge sinnloser Information mit wahnsinnigen Wartungsintervallen (wenn ich nicht so viel warte wie fahre, gibt Rockshox mir keine Garantie - in Juristendeutsch über 10 Seiten) dafür kriege ich nicht gesagt, wo die Verschleissgrenze meiner Bremsbeläge ist.
> Könnte man nicht zu dem ganzen Wegwerfpapier eine Anleitung dazulegen, die zu meinem Fahrrad und meiner Sprache passt? Meinetwegen aus CD - oder individuell nach geliefertem Rad ausgedruckt oder als Verweis auf einen Server.
> Dazu vielleicht noch einen Wartungsplan - so etwa: Kette: alle 100 bis 200 km ölen ... Dein Fahrrad hat Konuslager, Naben 1 bis 2 mal jährlich einstellen und fetten usw.
> ...




ja, so ala DELL. Einfach Rahmen-Nummer (=> Service Tag) eingeben und du erhältst eine Liste der Verbauten Teile mit entsprechendem Manual. Wenn du mit dem Bike beim Service warst wirds auch dort vermerkt sein, ebenso wie die verbleibende Garantiezeit.


----------



## RaceFace89 (25. März 2009)

das torque 2010 soll 180mm an der front haben und 180mm am heck....vom design alà trek session hinten evolver und vorne totem coil und als i-tüpfel joplin oder i950


----------



## hopfer (25. März 2009)

Also:

ES v+h 160mm
FR v+h 180mm
FRX v+h 200mm +

oder wie?

Zusammenfassung:
ist jetzt nur Grob aber das sind die Hauptwünsche.

- Mehr Auswahlmöglichkeiten (Farbe/ Konfigurator)
- Nerve ES = Trail Bike/Stabil genug für Bikepark (einfach mal was zum Spielen wie SS)
- AM/FR Hartteil
- Torque Überarbeitung

LG Peter

(Thread Ersteller)


----------



## axxis (25. März 2009)

war wohl eher ein appell denn einer feststellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace89 (26. März 2009)

jup,passt soweit...
möchte meinen vorschlag noch erweitern: das torque 2010 soll 180mm an der front haben und 180mm am heck....vom design alà trek session hinten evolver und vorne totem coil und als i-tüpfel joplin oder i950 + 2-fach vorn mit schaltbarer kefü,shortcage schaltwerk und einem gewicht von 16-16,5kg


----------



## Snooper70 (29. März 2009)

ich wünsche mir :

ein nerve am mit freigabe für eine 160 mm gabel.
aber die rahmengeometrie soll beibehalten werden.

desweiteren fehlt mir bei der nerve am auswahl eine gescheite
stahlfedergabel.

auch die farbauswahl könnte etwas breitbandiger sein.

mfg. snooper70


----------



## ultraschwer (8. April 2009)

140 mm am ht - für mich auch eins bitte!


----------



## exto (8. April 2009)

Junge, Junge! Soooo viele Wünsche auf einmal...

Ist euch beim Wünschen gar nicht aufgefallen, dass es das alles schon gibt? Nur halt nicht (aber durchaus auch) von Canyon.

Ja, ja, ich weiß: Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis bla,bla usw. Schon klar, ich fahr ja auch (u.a.) eins. Wenn man sich allerdings Mühe gibt und ein bisschen sucht, kann man sich fast alles, was hier gewünscht wurde zusammen stöpseln, ohne dafür ein Vermögen auszugeben. 

Für weniger als 1500,- gibt's jede Art von Hardtail. 1-2 Tausender drauf und jeder Fullsuspension-Wunsch geht in Erfüllung.

Also: Nicht wünschen. Machen!


----------



## DailyRaider (9. April 2009)

*Mehr Farben und besser aufeinander abgestimmtes Design!!! Design technisch ist Canyon nen Griff ins Klo.*


----------



## dortmund biker (9. April 2009)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> *Mehr Farben und besser aufeinander abgestimmtes Design!!! Design technisch ist Canyon nen Griff ins Klo.*


designtechnisch ist obiger beitrag ein griff ins klo.


----------



## DailyRaider (10. April 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> designtechnisch ist obiger beitrag ein griff ins klo.



inhaltlich ist obiger beitrag ein griff ins klo.


----------



## dortmund biker (10. April 2009)

verdammt, jetzt hast du es mir aber gegeben.


----------



## Antilles (11. April 2009)

UUUUUUUUUUnd es singt für sie: 
DAS NIVEAU!


----------



## githriz (16. April 2009)

Bin gerade seit einer halben Stunde in der Warteschleife der Telefonhotline.
Mein Verbesserungsvorschlag: Statt des Hinweises auf die Expressbikes wäre eine vorraussichtliche Wartezeit sinnvoll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldsauser (18. April 2009)

Ich wünsche mir etwas, was es bei Canyon leider noch nicht gibt:

Guten Service!


----------



## jbt (18. April 2009)

Gut fände ich auch, wenn es mal richtige Damenräder geben würde und nicht nur so'ne mogelpackung, wie bei den Grand Canyon Modellen. Der Rahmen bleibt nämlich exakt gleich, nicht wie bei anderen Herstellern, die den Kompletten Rahmen ändern. 
Auch das die Räder leichter sind verstehe ich nicht? Kann mir das mal jemand erklären?


----------



## Starkbier (18. April 2009)

die räder sind deswegen leichter, weil weniger stabile teile verbaut werden. wobei ich dieses konzept doch recht schwach finde, da ein paar 100g nicht sehr viel ausmachen aber wayne


----------



## jbt (18. April 2009)

Starkbier schrieb:


> die räder sind deswegen leichter, weil weniger stabile teile verbaut werden. wobei ich dieses konzept doch recht schwach finde, da ein paar 100g nicht sehr viel ausmachen aber wayne




kann nicht sein.... wenn ich die beiden Bikes vergleiche Grand Canyon 6.0 und 6.0w dann unterscheiden die sich nur im Sattel und im Reifen? Oder übersehe ich da was?

hier kann man sie vergleichen klick


----------



## Groudon (18. April 2009)

Die Reifen und Sattel machen wohl nur ca 100-200g aus, aber das Gewicht ist doch immer auf die kleinste Rahmengröße angesetzt (oda?) und die ist bei dem W-MOdell XS und bei dem M-Modell S ... da können och nochmal durch den kleineren Rahmen 200-300g wegfallen.


----------



## knuspi (18. April 2009)

Meines Wissens beziehen sich die Gewichtsangaben immer auf den Rahmen in Größe M.


----------



## Terrier (29. April 2009)

Soviel ich weiß bezieht sich das auf Größe "S" und Eloxiertem Rahmen 


Mein 2009er AM 9.0 soll laut Page 12,3 Kg wiegen, wiegt jedoch in Größe "L" mit Pulverbeschichtung 12,9 Kg.


----------



## Starkbier (29. April 2009)

jbt schrieb:


> kann nicht sein.... wenn ich die beiden Bikes vergleiche Grand Canyon 6.0 und 6.0w dann unterscheiden die sich nur im Sattel und im Reifen? Oder übersehe ich da was?
> 
> hier kann man sie vergleichen klick



ja hast du recht. hatte da die XC Modelle im Kopf. Aber ein unterschied ist natürlich noch der Größenbereich der Bikes. Stichwort XS für die Liliputs


----------



## GzuzKryzt (29. April 2009)

Terrier schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß bezieht sich das auf Größe "S" und Eloxiertem Rahmen
> 
> 
> Mein 2009er AM 9.0 soll laut Page 12,3 Kg wiegen, wiegt jedoch in Größe "L" mit Pulverbeschichtung 12,9 Kg.



Wenn Dir hier die Taschentücher ausgehen, heul' Dich doch bei der Canyon-Hotline aus. (Nein, über die Wartezeit heulen gilt nicht. Bei Versendern gehört das dazu. Dafür erhältst Du ja auch ein stark ausgestattetes Rad und schließlich war das einer der Gründe zum Investieren von 2.800+, n'est-ce pas?)

Da erhältst Du auch offizielle Informationen und kannst Deinen Frust konstruktiv ablassen. Wenn Du einen berechtigten Reklamationsgrund hast, kannst Du Deine Ansprüche geltend machen. 



"_It takes two to tango._"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaz (30. April 2009)

GzuzKryzt schrieb:


> Wenn Dir hier die Taschentücher ausgehen, heul' Dich doch bei der Canyon-Hotline aus. (Nein, über die Wartezeit heulen gilt nicht. Bei Versendern gehört das dazu. Dafür erhältst Du ja auch ein stark ausgestattetes Rad und schließlich war das einer der Gründe zum Investieren von 2.800+, n'est-ce pas?)
> 
> Da erhältst Du auch offizielle Informationen und kannst Deinen Frust konstruktiv ablassen. Wenn Du einen berechtigten Reklamationsgrund hast, kannst Du Deine Ansprüche geltend machen.
> 
> ...



Hattest du einen schlechten Tag oder wolltest du hier einfach nur mal anonym auf den Putz hauen? Wo hat er denn bitte auch nur annähernd geheult? Das war eine reine Feststellung. Manchmal frage ich mich echt, wo ich hier gelandet bin.


----------



## Terrier (30. April 2009)

GzuzKryzt schrieb:


> Wenn Dir hier die Taschentücher ausgehen, heul' Dich doch bei der Canyon-Hotline aus. (Nein, über die Wartezeit heulen gilt nicht. Bei Versendern gehört das dazu. Dafür erhältst Du ja auch ein stark ausgestattetes Rad und schließlich war das einer der Gründe zum Investieren von 2.800+, n'est-ce pas?)
> 
> Da erhältst Du auch offizielle Informationen und kannst Deinen Frust konstruktiv ablassen. Wenn Du einen berechtigten Reklamationsgrund hast, kannst Du Deine Ansprüche geltend machen.
> 
> ...



Ist heute ein besonderer Tag, oder bist du immer so drauf? 
Schlechten Tag gehabt? Ich frage mich wie du aus meinem Beitrag herauslesen konntest das ich mich über das Gewicht meines Bikes aufrege? 
Ganz im Gegenteil 12,9 Kg ist für 140 mm Federweg mal gar nicht schlecht finde ich.

Genug der Diskussion.


----------



## Tim777 (14. Mai 2009)

lutz hat hier doch mal was von einer "Frischzellenkur" für die Torques 2010 hier geschreiben. Weiß da jemand schon Näheres oder gibts schon irgendwo pics? 

Grüße an Euch und viel Spaß beim Biken, Tim777


----------



## hopfer (14. Mai 2009)

vor Juni wird es da nichts geben aus den den letzten Jahren ist bekannt das Canyon erst bei der Messe und in der "Bike" kurz vor der Messe etwas rausrückt.

ob das jetzt die Eurobike in Friedrichs-Hafen seien wird oder die Neue Messe in München ist auch noch unbekannt.


----------



## George_M (14. Mai 2009)

Hoffentlich keine miesen Hydroform Rahmen wie beim neuen Specialized SX :-/

Das wäre bitter.... und anstelle der neuen Bikes sollte definitiv an einer neuen "Service" Lösung gearbeitet werden bzw. an der Bedarfsplanung im Vorfeld!!!

Dann können auch die Kunden ihre Bikes bekommen und müssen nicht (zwangsläufig) stornieren, da fast 4 Monate warten bis tief in den Sommer sinnlos ist !!!


----------



## Iznogoud (14. Mai 2009)

Lutz-2000 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> Das Torque 2010 bekommt eine gründliche Frischzellenkur. Viele hier genannten Vorschläge werden sich in der Tat im neuen Modell wiederfinden. Leider kann ich keine technischen Details verraten. Eine neue Kinematik , mehr Federweg, alle Fräs und Schmiedeteile wurden zu 100% neu gestaltet.
> Viel praktische neue Details und neue Lagertechniken kommen zur Anwendung. Ein neuer Rohrsatz rundet das Bild ab .Das bewährte Konzept mit dem liegenden Dämpfer über dem Unterrohr ist aber selbstverständlich gleich geblieben.
> Trotzdem macht das "alte" 2009 auch weiterhin mir viel Freude ;-)
> ...


 
Im Prinzip wird der Rahmen so bleiben, wie er ist. Der Lenkwinkel wird wahrscheinlich flacher ausfallen. Federweg wird auch erhöht. Wer Bilder sehen will sollte sich einfach das neue Liteville 901 anschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz-2000 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Bleibt die Frage wer schon länger mit dem Torque Design auf der Bühne steht... Es spricht  jedenfalls für die Firmen welche schon frühzeitig das Potential des Torque Konzeptes für sich erkannt haben;-)
Bei Canyon jedenfalls geht das das Torque 2010 in seine 6te (!) Generation wenn man die FRX Variante mitzählt.
Mit jeder Generation ist das Bike besser geworden, und so soll es auch für die Zukunft bleiben.
Dennoch war die 2010-er Entwicklung der bisher größte  Evolutionschritt da wir konsequent jedes Einzelteil neu entwickelt haben ohne auf vergangenen Bauteil-Ressourcen Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Aber keine Angst, das Torque bleibt auch in Zukunft schön clean ohne Hydroforming.
Die Testfahrten mit den Vorserienmodellen laufen auf Hochdruck und mit vollem Erfolg. Das Konzept mehr Federweg in Verbindung mit der neusten Anti-Wipp-Kinematik geht voll auf. Lockout, Plattformdämpfung beim Hochfahren oder Dämpferdruckablasszeremonie am Berggipfel für den anstehenden DH gehören der Vergangenheit an .
Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel sowie Oberrohrlängen, Schrittfreiheit + Radstand sind optimiert und auf die allerneusten 2010er Enduro- und Freeride Gabeln ausgelegt
Gewichte wurde merklich reduziert wobei die Rahmen-Steifigkeit trotz größerem Federweg angewachsen ist.
Bevor mein Text die Anmutung eines Werbe Blah Blahs bekommt höre ich lieber auf ;-)...schließlich soll die Eurobike doch spannend bleiben und jeder darf sich im Anschluss seine eigene Meinung bilden.
Beste Grüße aus Garmisch,
Lutz


----------



## Gades (15. Mai 2009)

hab ma ne frage bezÃ¼glich der hammerschmidt und den modellen 2010.

wird man an den enduros um die 3000â¬ wieder eine hammerschmidt finden, oder muss ich mir ein 2009ner modell kaufen um in den genuss der hammerschmidt zu kommen.


----------



## Tim777 (15. Mai 2009)

Danke an Lutz und hopfer,

na, dann bin ich mal sehr gespannt. Hab ich mein Torque nun ein Jahr zu früh gekauft?  (Macht auf jeden Fall sehr viel Spaß auch so schon mit dem 2009er). 

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## vori2003 (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Lutz,
vielen Dank für Deinen kurzen Bericht über das Torque 2010. Das alles erzeugt bei mir schon so viel Vorfreude das ich das Bike am liebsten schon jetzt ungesehen bestellen würde, damit ich es nächstes Frühjahr auch wirklich gleich fahren könnte ;-).
Bestimmt gelingt Dir wieder so ein Knaller wie dieses Jahr mit den Nerve Modellen die Dir wirklich super gelungen sind. Meine Frau hat das neue XC gekauft und ich komme von diesem Bike nicht mehr los obwohl es mir eine Größe zu klein ist, die Kinematik ist der Hammer. 
Ich hoffe nun auf ein Torque ES welche mich mit 160mm Federweg überzeugt und auf eine Probefahrt beim DemoDay.( kann man da Eure Bikes dieses Jahr testen ? )

Gruß Vori


----------



## christophersch (21. Mai 2009)

falls man noch was hinzufügen darf?! :
ich wünsche mir ein torque fr mit weniger Federweg. also mehr slopestyle orientiert. Oder ein 4x fully?? das wäre doch auch cool!!
Außerdem wäre es gut, wenn es zwei frx 9.0 downhill-Varianten geben würde. Eine günstige mit deetrax, boxxer race und dhx 4.0 und eine high end variante, ähnlich der jetzigen, jedoch mit besserem/leichterem Sattel und ein paar mehr leichteren Parts(obwohl es eh nicht viel wiegt)
Das gleiche gilt für den frx Freerider. als günstige Variante könnte man hier auch ne einfache Domain gabel nehmen.
Vielen Dank

christopher


----------



## decolocsta (21. Mai 2009)

der Lutz baut jetzt Slopestyle und 4xFullys in Serie für eine Handvoll Menschen....


----------



## hopfer (21. Mai 2009)

klar macht er das


----------



## timothekid (24. Mai 2009)

mehr auswahl von farben und austattung vor allem für die frx reihe.


----------



## Tim777 (25. Mai 2009)

mein Wunsch: Das FRX in weiß mit weißer Totem und den neuen silbernen Deemax-Laufrädern (also fast so wie das diesjährige FRX 9.0, nur halt mit dem weißen Rahmen). Dazu dann noch der SLR T1 in weiß. Das würde ich vermutlich sofort kaufen. Brauche nämlich neben meinem neuen FR 9.0 (ganz in schwarz ) noch ein Big-Bike. Und nachdem ich einiges getestet habe, gefällt mir das FRX am besten.

Grüße, Tim777


----------



## haske (26. Mai 2009)

Meine Wünsche für 2010:

1) Einhalten von Lieferterminen!!!!

2) ein Freeride-HT (verstellbare Gabel mit 140mm, stabiler, aber möglichst leichter Rahmen (das hat Canyon ja drauf , Rockring, stabile Laufräder mit fetten Schlappen)
3) mehr Farbauswahl / verschiedene Sondereditions wie gerade beim Stitched für alle Serien
4) Verstellbare Sattelstützen an die AMs und Enduros.
5) ansonsten weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (27. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte einen großen Wunsch, hoffe der Lutz liest das 


Schlitz im Sattelrohr nach vorne legen, hinten ist echt doof.
Dann habt ihr auch weniger Reklamationen von Planlosen Canyonfahrern die
knarzen bemängeln weil sich durch verstellen der Sattelstütze feiner Sand und Dreck
nach innen bewegt.

Bitte, bitte!!!!


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Mai 2009)

Auch wenns nichts weltbewegendes ist. Evtl. ein kleiner Streifen der Steinschlagschutzfolie, wie sie am Unterrohr ist, auf der Innenseite der Sitz- und der Kettenstrebe im Bereich des Reifens. Seit dem Winter als der Reifen mal eine ordentliche Fango Packung hatte gings in dem Bereich etwas schleifend zu und die Streben haben dort keine Farbe mehr sondern 'Silberpfeil' Optik.  um die 4 cm breit dürfte schon reichen. (mtb Hardtails). Nachher ist man immer schlauer.... Auch im Sommer trägt es da offenbar ab und an Farbe ab, zumindest solange noch welche da war.

Die Idee mit der Ausstattungsliste ist nicht verkehrt (kann man zwar auch einfach bei Bestellung die Seite aus dem Web ausdrucken solange noch möglich, also wenn man selbst dran denkt, aber wer tut das schon...). Angabe der Kettenlänge wäre auch nicht verkehrt. > FAQ auf der Website mal etwas pflegen u. ausbauen, z.B. die Frage "Kann ich an mein Canyon Hardtail einen Kindersitz oder einen Gepäckträger montieren?" scheint nicht mehr ganz auf dem aktuellen stand betreffs aller hardtails / yellowstone 2009 ).

Vielleicht mal eine Cross Serie. Crossräder scheinen jedenfalls schwer im kommen. Sehe ich auch immer öfters unterwegs. Also Vergleichbar Radon TCS http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/TCS-9-0_id_5822_.htm oder Gudereit Crossline http://www.gudereit.de/crossline.htm Habe den eindruck viele kaufen sich ein MTB, weil sie kein Rennrad wollen. Weil Rennrad zu empfindlich für diverse Radwege und/oder zu unbequeme ("Aff auf dem Schleifstein") Sitzposition. Aber das MTB ist eben auch nicht das richtige für sie. Und trekking wieder zu unsportlich. Die Crossräder haben 28" Räder, sind also nicht "26" nur mit schmalen Reifen" und die Geometrie ist eben auch etwas anderst. Das know how von Canyon wäre bei einem Crossrad sicher sehr gut aufgehoben und würde zu einem genialen Bike in (vermutlich) einem wachsenden Markt führen.... 

Gruß


----------



## decolocsta (27. Mai 2009)

nen Streifen Moto-X Folie wird man wohl gerade noch selber aufkleben können.


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. Mai 2009)

...sicher. Aber nicht jeder (neue) Kunde denkt da zunächst dran und ärgert sich evtl. dann. Der eine mehr der andere weniger. Am Unterrohr wird ja auch seitens Canyon Schutzfolie angebracht. Mir selbst ist es eher wurscht, bin da eher funktionell veranlagt. Aber ich kenne genug (auch canyon Fahrer) aus der spiritistischen Gemeinde der Lackpfleger die bei sowas, auch am MTB, das heulen bekommen. Gerade mit solch empfindlichen Fundamentalisten darf man es sich nicht verscherzen. Daher der Vorschlag. Ob er umgesetzt wird ist mir persönlich völlig egal.

Gruß


----------



## Freerider_01 (28. Mai 2009)

wi wärsmit an Torque DHX mit DH-Geo,doppelbrückengabel... nd nem Torque FRX mit Totem und Domain.. 200mm im FRX und 220 im DH
ungefähr so:
Torque DHX 9.0: Fox 40, DHX 5, Saint
Torque DHX 8.0: Boxxer, Vivid, XT
Torque DHX 7.0: 888, Roco, SLX

Torque FRX 9.0: Totem, DHX 5, Saint, HS
Torque FRX 8.0: 66, DHX 4, XT
Torque FRX 7.0: Domain 318, Vivid, SLX
FRX vl. mit 2 KB?
Nd alle Farben für alle Modelle!
LG


----------



## discozoostaff (28. Mai 2009)

Torque ES mit 2fach Kurbel (22-36) ohne Bashguard => Mehr Bodenfreiheit, weniger Gewicht.*
*


----------



## decolocsta (28. Mai 2009)

Freerider_01 schrieb:


> wi wärsmit an Torque DHX mit DH-Geo,doppelbrückengabel... nd nem Torque FRX mit Totem und Domain.. 200mm im FRX und 220 im DH
> ungefähr so:
> Torque DHX 9.0: Fox 40, DHX 5, Saint
> Torque DHX 8.0: Boxxer, Vivid, XT
> ...


----------



## RaceFace89 (1. Juni 2009)

wie wärs denn vllt mit ab und an ein paar sneak peek zum 2010er torque


----------



## globetrotter33 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo

Wie wäre es mit mehr Rahmengrössen zur Auswahl? Würde ich echt begrüßen da der Sprung von z.B. 42 auf 47 doch etwas groß ist. 

Gruß

Globetrotter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

jo, der Sprung von 2 zoll ist echt riesig 

am besten Rahmengrößen in 1 cm sprüngen anbieten....


----------



## globetrotter33 (2. Juni 2009)

Richtig

Bei 171 ist da 42er Rahmen einfach zu klein und da 47 leider zu groß da er nicht mehr wendig ist. Ich bin Österreicher und kann radfahren.


----------



## decolocsta (2. Juni 2009)

Komm ich bitte dich....wie zu klein, wie zu groß?

bei 42 ziehst einfach die Sattelstütze nen cm weiter raus und schon passt es.

2 Zoll Schritte sind absolut normal, hat jeder in etwa so, zwischengrößen bietet kein Hersteller an, vor allem kein Versender, was denkst du was das für Kosten wären nur weil mal einer von 100000000000 Kunden meint ihm passt die Größe nicht was ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## roxzr (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde mal bitte gerne speziell von Lutz  erfahren ob das Nerve AM auch komplett überarbeitet wird? Wenn ja so ein paar kleine nette Infos wie zur Torque Serie 

MfG Michael


----------



## hopfer (2. Juni 2009)

Es wird ganz sicher nicht für 2010 überabeitet, es ist schließlich erst für 2009 komplett neu aufgezogen worden.


----------



## christophersch (2. Juni 2009)

Die Frx Reihe wird bestimmt erneuert, da sie seid Beginn nur sehr geringfügig verändert wurde. 
Die Fr Reihe bestimmt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## globetrotter33 (2. Juni 2009)

So würde ich des ned sehen. 1. bei einem 42 Rahmen berühre ich den Reifen beim einschlagen mit dem Schuh. (Soll ich diesen weiter nach hinten montieren???). 2 kenne ich einige leute die sich gerne ein Canyon kaufen würden aber es gibt leider keine passende Rahmenhöhe.

Ich weiß daß es bei Versendern leider (noch) nicht so ist daß Sie Rahmen in 1 Zoll Schritten anbieten wie andere Hersteller, aber Canyon ist doch nicht nur ein Versender.


----------



## roxzr (2. Juni 2009)

Herzlichen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

Also bleiben Rahmen und Kinematik bestehen wie sie derzeit sind? Lediglich neuere Parts?


----------



## globetrotter33 (2. Juni 2009)

Ich würde gerne mal von Lutz wissen wie er das mit den Rahmengrössen sieht.

Danke


----------



## vori2003 (2. Juni 2009)

roxzr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde mal bitte gerne speziell von Lutz  erfahren ob das Nerve AM auch komplett überarbeitet wird? Wenn ja so ein paar kleine nette Infos wie zur Torque Serie
> 
> MfG Michael



Hallo, 

überarbeitet muss es bestimmt nicht werden, aber ein weiteres Modell dieser Art ( Nerve Serie ) mit 160mm Federweg währe super ,so wie es Radon vor kurzem mit dem Slide 160 gezeigt hat.
Ein 160mm Leicht-Enduro ( mit Flaschenhalter ) mit Fox Talas 36, Hammerschmidt, versenkbarer Sattelstütze und genügend Freiheit für breite Reifen knapp unter14kg währe für mich der Renner. und das alles mit dieser tollen Anti-Squat-Kinematik.
Cube Fritzz und Lapierre Spicy sind da noch weitere tolle Bikes in dieser Klasse. 

ps. und vergesst nicht das Long Travel Hardtail  !!!!!!!

Gruß

Vori


----------



## christophersch (2. Juni 2009)

Dein Wunsch ähnelt dem Torque ES 9.0
sehr stark. Warum nicht dieses??
Bis auf die Sattelstütze ist doch (deiner Meinung
Nach) alles Perfekt?!!

Ich wirr endlich nen 4x fully!!!
Gruß
Christopher


----------



## vori2003 (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 

Du hast natürlich recht, aber ich bin von der Kinematik des Nerve AM total begeistert und wünsch mir einfach noch etwas mehr Federweg, außerdem gefällt mir das Erscheinungsbild der Nerve Serie einfach besser. Auch von Liteville hab ich gehört, dass es das 301 bald auch mit wahlweise 160mm Federweg geben wird. Da möchte doch nicht hinten an stehen. Oder?

Gruß

Vori


----------



## christophersch (2. Juni 2009)

ja hast recht. Das Torque ist nicht so antriebsneutral wie das Neue Nerve. 
Dafür überzeugt das Gewicht und die Vielseitigkeit. Mal sehen was kommt ....

Gruß

Christopher.       (ES Besitzer!!)


----------



## vori2003 (2. Juni 2009)

Das Torque ES ist natürlich auch ein klasse Bike, doch ich hab hier mal gelesen das es etwas mehr Federweg bekommen wird und dann würde das Nerve ES ??? ja ganz gut reinpassen.
Hast Du eines mit Hammerschmidt ????????

Gruß

Vori


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)

globetrotter33 schrieb:


> So würde ich des ned sehen. 1. bei einem 42 Rahmen berühre ich den Reifen beim einschlagen mit dem Schuh. (Soll ich diesen weiter nach hinten montieren???). 2 kenne ich einige leute die sich gerne ein Canyon kaufen würden aber es gibt leider keine passende Rahmenhöhe.
> 
> Ich weiß daß es bei Versendern leider (noch) nicht so ist daß Sie Rahmen in 1 Zoll Schritten anbieten wie andere Hersteller, aber Canyon ist doch nicht nur ein Versender.




hör bitte auf...

kein Hersteller bietet solche Rahmengrößenschritte an wie du sie verlangst.


es ist immer in etwa 16-18-20 Zoll was s-m-l z.b. ergibt.
Natürlich gehts noch weiter mit xl usw. bei manchen isses halt
16,5-18-19,5 oder auch 15,5-17,5 usw. aber die Schritte
von 2 zoll Unterschied bleiben meist gleich in etwa, wer bitte
und warum sollten da noch zwischengrößen angeboten werden?
Und wo verdammt nochma ist das Problem, du bist dir schon bewusst
das man eine Sattelstütze in der Höhe variieren kann, da kannst
du dir die größe einstellen, falls du nicht weißt wie das geht kann ich
versuchen es dir zu erklären 
Und was berührst du bitte mit deinem Schuh und was hat das mit der
Rahmenhöhe zutun?


----------



## globetrotter33 (3. Juni 2009)

Schon mal etwas davon gehört das ned nur die Rahmenhöhe sondern auch die Oberrohrlänge sich verändert Pimpf.

Würdest du dich ein wenig mit Geometrie auskennen oder jemanden Fragen der sich damit auskennt, wird dir dies bestätigen.

Ich glaube jede weitere Diskussion auf deinem Niveau hat einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hopfer (3. Juni 2009)

für was gibt es wohl unterschiedliche Vorbau längen?
wen du Tatsächlich mit dem Schuh den Reifen berührst dann ist der Rahmen viel zu klein.
und wen dir der Nächst Größere rahmen zu lange vor kommt kaufst du dir halt einen kürzeren Vorbau.

warum ist das so schwer?


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)

weil ich ein pimpf bin 


Hast du eig. schonmal die Geotabellen vom Torque studiert?

du hast jeweils 2 zoll Sprünge in der Rahmenhöhe, was du eig. auch anfangs angesprochen hast, 
du meintest der Sprung von 42 auf 47 wäre dir zu hoch. Naja, wie auch immer, die Oberrohrlängen
sind wie folgt aufgeteilt: S:560 M:585 L:610
Das sind 2,5cm Sprünge.
Jeder Mesch hat bisher die richtige Größe für sich finden können, nur du und deine tollen 
Kumpels sind extrawürschte.
Was soll Canyon für größen auf den Markt werfen damit ihr euch herablasst eins zu kaufen?
560, 570, 580, 590 usw.?
Seit ihr bei euch im Dorf zu doof ggf. einen Lenker nach hinten zu drehen, evtl. einen
Vorbau zu tauschen oder eine Sattelstütze in der Höhe anzupassen?


----------



## dragon-777 (3. Juni 2009)

a) Rahmen als Option auch ohne Dämpfer kaufen können. 

b) Einzelrahmen günstiger  die lächerlich kleinen Differenzen zwischen Rahmen und günstigem Komplettrad passen nicht zusammen. Beispiel? Torque FR Rahmen 1.449,00 und 7er Komplettrad für 1.799,00  da komme ich mir doch trotz der unterschiedlichen Dämpfer irgendwie abgezockt vor.


----------



## decolocsta (3. Juni 2009)

Rahmen sind schon verdammt günstig, vergleichbares gibt es für das Geld nicht.

Das mit der Rahmen-Komplettrad Preispolitk ist so absolut normal, wird überall anders auch so gemacht.
Kuck was ein Lapierre Rahmen einzeln kostet, was das günstigste Komplettrad, kuck bei Specialized, Rocky Mountain da kostet der Einzelrahmen teils genausoviel wie das günstigste Komplettrad.

Nicht der Preis vom Rahmen ist in dem Fall zu hoch, das günsigste Komplettrad z.b. wird einfach sehr Preiswert weitergegeben.


----------



## dragon-777 (4. Juni 2009)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Rahmen sind schon verdammt günstig, vergleichbares gibt es für das Geld nicht.
> 
> Das mit der Rahmen-Komplettrad Preispolitk ist so absolut normal, wird überall anders auch so gemacht.
> Kuck was ein Lapierre Rahmen einzeln kostet, was das günstigste Komplettrad, kuck bei Specialized, Rocky Mountain da kostet der Einzelrahmen teils genausoviel wie das günstigste Komplettrad.
> ...



"Normal" war doch was, was canyon nicht mehr machen wollte, oder? Direktvertrieb, um ein top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu bekommen und dann steige ich auf die absurden Rahmenpreise ein? Bei einem Teil, bei dem ich nur den Karton vom Hersteller weiterschieben muss, ohne auch noch Teile dazukaufen und montieren zu müssen? Da würde ich den Rahmen doch lieber günstiger verkaufen und noch mehr Geld verdienen. Und das Thema war doch "was ich mir wünsche"?


----------



## knuspi (4. Juni 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> "Normal" war doch was, was canyon nicht mehr machen wollte, oder? Direktvertrieb, um ein top Preis-Leistungsverhältnis zu bekommen und dann steige ich auf die absurden Rahmenpreise ein? Bei einem Teil, bei dem ich nur den Karton vom Hersteller weiterschieben muss, ohne auch noch Teile dazukaufen und montieren zu müssen? Da würde ich den Rahmen doch lieber günstiger verkaufen und noch mehr Geld verdienen. Und das Thema war doch "was ich mir wünsche"?


 
Versteh dein Problem nicht. Du kannst doch das minimal teurere Komplettrad nehmen und alle Teile verkaufen, die du nicht brauchst. So bekommst du deinen Rahmen günstiger als wenn du ihn einzeln kaufst. Ist natürlich mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden ...


----------



## cxfahrer (4. Juni 2009)

Für mich lassen sich die wesentlichen Wünsche an Canyon eigentlich unter dem Stichwort "Kundenorientierung" zusammenfassen.

Ausserdem wäre es schön, wenn man ein ähnliches Online-Konzept wie bei Votec vorfinden würde. 

Da die 2010er Bikes ja schon fertig sein dürften, wird sich an denen ja nix mehr ändern lassen. 
Aber in Sachen Mitarbeiter und deren Wissen/Können/Motivation/(Bezahlung???) ließe sich ja einiges verbessern.


----------



## dragon-777 (4. Juni 2009)

knuspi schrieb:


> Versteh dein Problem nicht. Du kannst doch das minimal teurere Komplettrad nehmen und alle Teile verkaufen, die du nicht brauchst. So bekommst du deinen Rahmen günstiger als wenn du ihn einzeln kaufst. Ist natürlich mit etwas mehr Aufwand verbunden ...



Ja, mehr Aufwand und was viel übler ist  3 Monaten Wartezeit bis zur Lieferung.


----------



## knuspi (5. Juni 2009)

dragon-777 schrieb:


> Ja, mehr Aufwand und was viel übler ist  3 Monaten Wartezeit bis zur Lieferung.


 
Finde die Wartezeit auf Grund des geringeren Preises nicht so schlimm. Wenn du die einzelnen Parts zu einem guten Preis verkaufen kannst, bekommst du den Rahmen für einen Bruchteil des Geldes was du für das Frameset gezahlt hättest. Aber muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ebru (8. Juni 2009)

Besseren Service/Support.


----------



## racer70 (10. Juni 2009)

Weiß jemand schon wie sich die 2010 den 2009 Modellen unterscheiden außer der Farbe? Gibt es was nennenwertes neues bzw. ist in Planung im Hardtail Sektor?


----------



## hopfer (10. Juni 2009)

im Hardtail Bereich vielleicht ein AM/FR Hardtail
Das haben sich hier recht viele Leute gewünscht ob das Canyon auch in irgendeiner form umgesetzt hat weiß bis dato Niemand.


----------



## Groudon (10. Juni 2009)

hier steht, dass es ein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 4x-Bike geben wird KLICK

Zitat: "Tibor Simai wird auch am Enduro Ride teilnehmen und beim Nissan Nightsprint am Samstag auf der 4X Strecke sein neues *Grand Canyon AL 4X-Bike* ausfahren."


----------



## haske (10. Juni 2009)

hopfer schrieb:


> im Hardtail Bereich vielleicht ein AM/FR Hardtail
> Das haben sich hier recht viele Leute gewünscht ob das Canyon auch in irgendeiner form umgesetzt hat weiß bis dato Niemand.



I hab weiter vorne glaub ich mal nen Statement von Lutz gelesen, der ein AM/FR-HT für 2010 ausgeschlossen hat, da die Produktlinie schon fertig sei. Aber ich halte so ein Bike für 2011 für wahrscheinlich, da vielfach gewünscht.


----------



## vori2003 (10. Juni 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> hier steht, dass es ein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 4x-Bike geben wird KLICK
> 
> Zitat: "Tibor Simai wird auch am Enduro Ride teilnehmen und beim Nissan Nightsprint am Samstag auf der 4X Strecke sein neues *Grand Canyon AL 4X-Bike* ausfahren."



Ich hoffe, dass es das Canyon Grand Canyon AL 4x-Bike geben wird, dann werde ich sofort bestellen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine 120mm Gabel und auch breite 2,4 Reifen dann möglich sind. 
und alles schon 2010  super oder?

Gruß Vori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (10. Juni 2009)

naja - bei den Bildern ist am Ende ein hardtail mit tiefen oberrohr zu sehen und denke mal ist das ^^


----------



## haske (10. Juni 2009)

hab mir Bericht und Bild mal angeschaut. Ich muss sagen, da könnte wirklich was dran sein! Gut recherchiert. Ich fänd so n HT mit 140mm auch klasse!


----------



## vori2003 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

habt Ihr die Bilder auf der Canyon Homepage gesehen?
http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=555

Das muss wohl das besagte Grand Canyon 4X sein oder? Sieht bis auf die Farbe ganz gut aus, hat so wie ich sehe normale  Ausfallenden und sieht auch etwas leichter oder besser filigraner als das Stitched aus.
Hat jemand von Euch noch mehr News oder gar Bilder? 
Dann her damit.

Gruß 
Vori


----------



## christophersch (15. Juni 2009)

ich hatte mir ein Fully erhofft..... Schaade
Naja. Dies sieht auch ganz cool aus! Und vllt kommt 
ja noch was?!

Gruß

Christopher


----------



## Iznogoud (22. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs mal mit anständigen Bikes für Kids?
Die Bikes (Spezi, Scott, Cube) für meine 4 Jahre alten Sohn wiegen alle um die 10kg
Ich bestell mir jetzt eins von Islabikes. Wiegt zwar immer noch 8kg aber vielleich lässt sich da noch was tunen.
Also Canyon, bitte anständige Bikes für Kids! Muss auch nicht billig sein. 500 EUR würde ich für was vernünftiges schon hinlegen.


----------



## decolocsta (22. Juni 2009)

Jo, das wärs, könnt euch aber noch 2 Jahre zeit lassen


----------



## JoJo_79 (23. Juni 2009)

Meine Wüsche für das Torque ES als Enduro:

- 1,5" Steuerrohr integriert - da kann man dann jede Gabel einbauen
- Sitzwinkel steiler (74°) für besseres Klettern
- Gleitlager wie beim Nerve am Schwingenlager
- verstellbare Dämperaufnahme für z.B. 200er / 216er / 222er Dämpfer -   man könnte z.B. 140 - 170 mm Federweg fahren --> ähnlich Liteville 901
- Steckachse Hinterrad (X12)
-keine so riesen Sprünge der Oberrohrlänge von Größe M auf L
-Schlitz am Sattelschnellspanner vorne

Das wars erstmal......


----------



## decolocsta (24. Juni 2009)

finde jeden genannten Vorschlag genial  endlich ma einer mit richtig konstruktiven Wünschen


----------



## timothekid (24. Juni 2009)

das hi nten auch 2.5er reifen passen^^


----------



## DeLocke (7. Juli 2009)

Wann werden denn die 2010er Modelle (und Preise) vorgestellt? Erst auf der EuroBike oder schon früher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gades (7. Juli 2009)

das würde mich auch interessieren. dann wüsste ich wenigstens mal wann ich en tag urlaub nehmen muss^^. ich will endlich en torque mit hammerschmidt


----------



## knuspi (8. Juli 2009)

Die neuen Modelle werden normalerweise auf der Eurobike vorgestellt. Die genauen Austattungsvarianten und Preise gibt es wohl erst wieder mit dem Release der neuen Homepage. Letztes Jahr war das Ende November.


----------



## DeLocke (8. Juli 2009)

mmh das würde dann heißen im november direkt bestellten um das bike im frühjahr zu haben?


----------



## knuspi (8. Juli 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> mmh das würde dann heißen im november direkt bestellten um das bike im frühjahr zu haben?


 
Habe ich zumindest so gemacht  Habe meins gleich nach Release der Page bestellt und hab es Anfang März bekommen.


----------



## simdiem (8. Juli 2009)

Ich bin auch schon ganz  gespannt, vorallem wegen dem Torque, das ja komplett neu entwickelt worden ist. Welche Ausstattung, welche Geometrie, wieviel Federweg...welcher Preis? 
Es bleibt spannend!


----------



## christophersch (8. Juli 2009)

Das Torque wurde neu entwickelt?!
Dann bin ich auch sehr gespannt!! ...
Besonders auf die frx Reihe. 

Gruß Christopher


----------



## simdiem (8. Juli 2009)

Ja, zumindest hatte Lutz vor einiger Zeit das hier gepostet...

Hallo Zusammen,
Das Torque 2010 bekommt eine gründliche Frischzellenkur. Viele hier genannten Vorschläge werden sich in der Tat im neuen Modell wiederfinden. Leider kann ich keine technischen Details verraten. Eine neue Kinematik , mehr Federweg, alle Fräs und Schmiedeteile wurden zu 100% neu gestaltet.
Viel praktische neue Details und neue Lagertechniken kommen zur Anwendung. Ein neuer Rohrsatz rundet das Bild ab .Das bewährte Konzept mit dem liegenden Dämpfer über dem Unterrohr ist aber selbstverständlich gleich geblieben.
Trotzdem macht das "alte" 2009 auch weiterhin mir viel Freude ;-)

Hallo,
Bleibt die Frage wer schon länger mit dem Torque Design auf der Bühne steht... Es spricht jedenfalls für die Firmen welche schon frühzeitig das Potential des Torque Konzeptes für sich erkannt haben;-)
Bei Canyon jedenfalls geht das das Torque 2010 in seine 6te (!) Generation wenn man die FRX Variante mitzählt.
Mit jeder Generation ist das Bike besser geworden, und so soll es auch für die Zukunft bleiben.
Dennoch war die 2010-er Entwicklung der bisher größte Evolutionschritt da wir konsequent jedes Einzelteil neu entwickelt haben ohne auf vergangenen Bauteil-Ressourcen Rücksicht zu nehmen.

Aber keine Angst, das Torque bleibt auch in Zukunft schön clean ohne Hydroforming.
Die Testfahrten mit den Vorserienmodellen laufen auf Hochdruck und mit vollem Erfolg. Das Konzept mehr Federweg in Verbindung mit der neusten Anti-Wipp-Kinematik geht voll auf. Lockout, Plattformdämpfung beim Hochfahren oder Dämpferdruckablasszeremonie am Berggipfel für den anstehenden DH gehören der Vergangenheit an .
Lenkwinkel und Sitzwinkel sowie Oberrohrlängen, Schrittfreiheit + Radstand sind optimiert und auf die allerneusten 2010er Enduro- und Freeride Gabeln ausgelegt
Gewichte wurde merklich reduziert wobei die Rahmen-Steifigkeit trotz größerem Federweg angewachsen ist.
Bevor mein Text die Anmutung eines Werbe Blah Blahs bekommt höre ich lieber auf ;-)...schließlich soll die Eurobike doch spannend bleiben und jeder darf sich im Anschluss seine eigene Meinung bilden.
Beste Grüße aus Garmisch,
Lutz


----------



## christophersch (8. Juli 2009)

Vielen Dank!
Hat mir sehr geholfen. ( bei der nächsten Kaufentscheidung)

gruß


----------



## D76 (11. Juli 2009)

Gut wäre eine Darstellung des Rahmendesigns in den verschiedenen Grössen S, M, L... Die sehen zum Teil recht unterschiedlich aus. Hilfreich wäre dann auch noch ein Gewichtsvergleich der verschiedenen Grössen. Genauere Informationen über die Lackierungen, wären interessant; Hab da gehört, dass es grosse Unterschiede betreffend dem Gewicht zwischen lackierten und anodized Black Rahmen gibt. Ach ja, zu guter letzt vermisste ich auf der page die Angabe des Durchmessers der Sattelstützen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (11. Juli 2009)

Hat man erst ab der Eurobike die Chance den ersten Blick zu erhaschen?


----------



## haske (11. Juli 2009)

Auch praktisch wäre ein Sag-Indikator zur leichteren Abstimmung des Dämpfers, wie bei vielen anderen Marken z.B. Lapierre schon seit Jahren vorhanden. Oder eine Luftdrucktabelle auf dem Rahmen für Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## homerman16 (21. Juli 2009)

ICh wünsch mir sowas, wie das Canyon Torque FR 8.0 nurn bissle leichter und konfigurierbar


----------



## timothekid (25. Juli 2009)

in der neuen freeride isn bild vom neuen torque


----------



## Gades (25. Juli 2009)

meinst du das mit den blauen naben? wenn ja kann man es auch auf der canyon page sehen. wobei die möglichkeit besteht, dass das wieder so ne spezial version ist

http://www.canyon.com/service/news_termin.html?nt=748


----------



## timothekid (25. Juli 2009)

nee keine blauen naben.
aber:
totem
hammerschmidt 
dhx air
maxxis reifen Oo!
sonst alles wie sonst
the one
deemax
ist wohl halt das 9.0 modell

aber das unterrohr ist fetter geworden
hinten 180mm
strafferes fahrwerk
das tolle ist aber die schwinge ist in der farbe wie der canyon schriftzug,
und sattelstütze!

also endlich mal etwas verpsielt bunter^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan2000 (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

eine Farbauswahl wie z.B. bei Votec wäre super.

Aber etwas mehr als schwarz, grau und weis wäre auch schon gut.

ciao Jan


----------



## githriz (25. Juli 2009)

timothekid schrieb:


> in der neuen freeride isn bild vom neuen torque



Glaskugel oder Wunschdenken?


----------



## Sportboy73 (26. Juli 2009)

Ein Wunsch kommt auch von mir:

Da ich technisch eigentlich vollkommen zufrieden bin (war), gehen mein Wünsche in Richtung Design/Lackierung und Kundenbetreuung.

Ich hatte dieses Jahr das Vergnügen, eine ganze Woche lang stolzer Besitzer eines GrandCanyon CF 8.0 in der Lackierung TeamBlack gewesen zu sein. Technisch gesehen ein tolles Rad. Optisch eine mittlere Katastrophe.

Die Lackierung hatte eine ungleichmäßige, schlierige und fleckige Lackierung im hinteren Rahmenbereich.

Laut Canyon gehört das so bei den Carbon-Rahmen und wäre designtechnisch so gewollt. Angeblich finden alle Canyon-Besitzer diesen Design-Gag super toll.

Stimmt diese Aussage oder gibt es auch Besitzer, die das ebenso nicht so schön finden (bei Carbon mit TeamBlack-Lackierung)?

*Ich wünsche mir für das Jahr 2010 bei den Carbon-Rahmen in der TeamBlack-Lackierung eine durchgehende, deckende schwarze Lackierung! *

So wie es im Jahr 2009 war, sieht es aus, als ob hier schlecht gearbeitet wurde. Es sieht meiner Meinung nach sehr billig aus.

Ich weiß....es geht hier ums Fahrrad fahren. Aber bei einem Bike von fast 3000.- Euro erwarte ich auch etwas Optik.

*Mein zweiter Wunsch wäre etwas mehr kundenfreundlichkeit und etwas mehr Entgegenkommen.
*
Die arrogante Art, wie sich Canyon bei diesem Problem verhalten hat, hat mich dazu gezwungen, das Rad schweren Herzens wieder zurück zu geben und erst nach Einschalten meines Anwaltes hab ich schließlich mein komplettes Geld bekommen. 

Seitens Canyon kam trotz meiner Vorschläge bzgl. Wandlung zum Aluminium oder Preisminderung etc. keinerlei Entgegenkommen. Ich wäre ja sehr gerne Canyon-Kunde geblieben!

Meine Optionen seitens Canyon waren lediglich:
Enweder ich nehm das Fahrrad wieder so wie es ist, oder sie nehmen es zurück...dann aber nur gegen eine entsprechende Wertminderung. Keinerlei entgegenkommen! Dzu muß man sagen, dass weder bei Verkaufsgesprächen, noch in Prospekten, selbst nicht beim Ausstellungsstück (welches ich am Tag der offenen Tür real gesehen habe) irgendetwas auf diese "komische" Lackierung und auf die "Individualität" dieser Lackierung hingewiesen hat!

Ich denke, dass Canyon sich hier grundsätzlich ändern muß und Ihre Kunden mehr als "Kunden" und nicht als notwendiges Übel ansehen sollte.


----------



## timothekid (26. Juli 2009)

glaskugel^^


----------



## Tim777 (28. Juli 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Glaskugel oder Wunschdenken?



Wieso, ist ein ganz offizielles Bild. Sieht ganz gut aus, auch was dazu geschrieben steht.


----------



## timothekid (28. Juli 2009)

ich muss aber sagen von rahmendesign finde ich das 09er 
von der optik her besser!
aber ich hab das teil ja noch nich in live gesehn...sieht dann ja meist
besser aus.


----------



## CubeSebi (28. Juli 2009)

weiß man eigentl schon was kommen wird und wie die bikes ausschaun werden?


----------



## paradoxon (28. Juli 2009)

> *Ich wünsche mir für das Jahr 2010 bei den Carbon-Rahmen in der TeamBlack-Lackierung eine durchgehende, deckende schwarze Lackierung! *



Canyon hat doch auf der Eurobike 2008 die neue Carbon-Raw Optik groß angepriesen!
Sie arbeiten halt ohne zusätzliche kosmetische Layer, was ich eigentlich ziemlich gut finde. Und was du als Schlieren bezeichnest sind die Unregelmäßigkeiten in der obersten Lage. Was andere einfach mit Lack kaschieren zeigt Canyon ganz offen. Find ich gut und gefällt mir auch. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aus technischer Sicht ist es auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil: leichter.
Gruß, P.


----------



## vori2003 (28. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich finde das neue Torque auch sehr ansprechend, vor allem der Fox Dämpfer, ich hoffe nur dass, es ebenfalls ein ES geben wird. ( ich gehe davon aus das es sich bei dem Bild um ein FR handelt ) 

Gruß Vori


----------



## theworldburns (28. Juli 2009)

kann das bild jemand reinstellen oder wird man dann verknackt und das forum totgeklagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradoxon (28. Juli 2009)

also ich finde Canyon könnte doch das Bild hier rein stellen, wenn es sowieso schon veröffentlicht wurde...

Lieber Canyon Forums-Les-Mitarbeiter. Stell uns doch bitte eben mal das Bild vom Torque hier rein!


----------



## githriz (28. Juli 2009)

Tim777 schrieb:


> Wieso, ist ein ganz offizielles Bild. Sieht ganz gut aus, auch was dazu geschrieben steht.



Weil es die neue Ausgabe lt. Webseite erst ab morgen am Kiosk gibt.
Da seid ihr wohl alle Abonnenten, was?


----------



## Tim777 (29. Juli 2009)

githriz schrieb:


> Weil es die neue Ausgabe lt. Webseite erst ab morgen am Kiosk gibt.
> Da seid ihr wohl alle Abonnenten, was?



ich ja! Grüße


----------



## theworldburns (29. Juli 2009)

mach halt ein foto davon  gogogo


----------



## Tim777 (29. Juli 2009)

theworldburns schrieb:


> kann das bild jemand reinstellen oder wird man dann verknackt und das forum totgeklagt?



geh doch einfach in einen Zeitschriftenladen und kauf dir die neue Freeride, oder blättere sie dort durch, falls du knapp bei Kasse bist (aus der Zeitschrift kopieren ist tatsächlich verboten - so steht es vorne drin). Je öfter ich es mir ansehe, um so besser finde ich es (das '10er Torque FR)


----------



## Freerider_01 (29. Juli 2009)

in meinem Album is ein (sehr schlechtes) Foto vom Torque aus der Freeride...wer ein schöneres Foto will: Der Zeitschriftenhandel wird sich sicher über jeglichen Verkauf freuen!
LG


----------



## theworldburns (29. Juli 2009)

na geht doch, vielen dank.

das einzige was ich daran nun wirklich gut finde ist der flachere lenkwinkel. optisch nicht wirklich anders. der umlenkhebel ist nun mehr wie beim 901 und geht durch das unterrohr. der rest wohl eher banalitäten


----------



## Fr!tz (30. Juli 2009)

Servus miteinander,

ist zwar ein bissl OT, wollte aber keinen neuen Thread aufmachen...

Weiss jemand ab wann es die 2009 SE gibt? Letztes Jahr kamen die Anfang August, ist das dieses jahr wieder so?

Merci.

Grüße Fr!tz


----------



## roxzr (31. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich gibt es wieder ein ES.

Oder was ich auch mal interessant finden würde ist ein Bike für Slopestyle!

Ach ja und eines noch, die Bikes von Canyon könnten auch ruhig mal peppiger sein von der Lackierung her finde ich, wie z.B. bei Speci oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KA-Biker (31. Juli 2009)

Zu verbessern ist aufjeden Fall der schreckliche Sound von der Wartschleife. Der vor nem halben Jahr war schon nervig, aber der jetzige, der ist echt nicht zumutbar..


----------



## Sportboy73 (31. Juli 2009)

paradoxon schrieb:


> Canyon hat doch auf der Eurobike 2008 die neue Carbon-Raw Optik groß angepriesen!
> Sie arbeiten halt ohne zusätzliche kosmetische Layer, was ich eigentlich ziemlich gut finde. Und was du als Schlieren bezeichnest sind die Unregelmäßigkeiten in der obersten Lage. Was andere einfach mit Lack kaschieren zeigt Canyon ganz offen. Find ich gut und gefällt mir auch. Aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Aus technischer Sicht ist es auf jeden Fall ein Vorteil: leichter.
> Gruß, P.


 
...na ja...wer es mag
Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht. Aber das ist eben eine subjektive Meinung. Die anscheinend ich alleine habe. Es gefällt mir eben nicht, wenn man von weitem in der Sonne den Anschein hat, das ganze Rad wäre mit gelben Blütenstaub überzogen (siehe Bild)

Zum Gewicht muß ich sagen, dass man es auch übertreiben kann. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendjemand dieses angebliche Zusatzgewicht wegen einem deckenden Lack spüren würde. Klar macht die Summe aller Bauteile das Gewicht aus....aber ein wenig Optik gehört auch dazu (wobei ich ja wie oben bereits erwähnt anscheinend der einzige bin, dem dies nicht gefällt).

Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, ob es hier Leidensgenossen gibt, die der gleichen Meinung sind wie ich und denen die sogenannte Carbon-Raw-Optik überhaupt nicht zusagt? Vielleicht gibt es doch mehr Personen als man denkt, denen diese Lackierung nicht gefällt und man muß Canyon nur mal darauf hinweisen! Was genau will den Canyon ganz offen zeigen? Das verstehe ich nicht? Warum findest Du das gut? Was ausser den ach so großen Gewichtseinsparungen bringt das? Würdest Du ein Auto kaufen, ohne saubere Grundierung, mit einer unregelmäßigen Lackierung, nur um anders zu sein als die anderen? Ich glaube nicht, dass es Kunden gibt, die nur wegen dieser Carbon-Raw-Optik sich für das Rad entscheiden. Diese Kunden kaufen das Rad nur wegen der Technik...

Mir ist nur ein Fall bekannt, bei dem Gewicht aufgrund entfernter Lackierung eingespart wurde bzw. sogar musste. In den 50er Jahren beim Mercedes Flügeltürer musste, um das für das Rennen erforderliche Maximalgewicht nicht zu überschreiten, Gewicht eingespart werden. Deswegen hat man über Nacht die komplette Lackierung entfernt. Übrig geblieben ist eine silberne Karrosse. So kam Mercedes zu dem Namen "Silberpfeile". Unterschied: Die komplette Lackierung wurde entfernt...was dann allerdings gut aussah ;o) Vielleicht würde das beim CF auch gut aussehen *g* Aber dieser Mischmasch zwischen deckend und nicht deckend sollte man nochmal überdenken....

Aber zum Glück lässt sich über Geschmack nicht streiten *g*

Technisch sind wir sicherlich der gleichen Meinung....Canyon baut sehr gute Räder!


----------



## the.saint (31. Juli 2009)

Anpassung an die gewachsene Größe/Verkaufszahlen von Canyon des Serviceangebotes würde eigentlich schon reichen...der Rest passt ja schon soweit.


----------



## Sandro93 (31. Juli 2009)

auf dem foto sieht das ja voll nach shcmuddel optik aus. das würde ich auch auf keinen fall an meinem rad wollen.


----------



## Sportboy73 (1. August 2009)

Sportboy73 schrieb:


> ...na ja...wer es mag
> Mir persönlich gefällt es nicht. Aber das ist eben eine subjektive Meinung. Die anscheinend ich alleine habe. Es gefällt mir eben nicht, wenn man von weitem in der Sonne den Anschein hat, das ganze Rad wäre mit gelben Blütenstaub überzogen (siehe Bild)
> 
> Zum Gewicht muß ich sagen, dass man es auch übertreiben kann. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass irgendjemand dieses angebliche Zusatzgewicht wegen einem deckenden Lack spüren würde. Klar macht die Summe aller Bauteile das Gewicht aus....aber ein wenig Optik gehört auch dazu (wobei ich ja wie oben bereits erwähnt anscheinend der einzige bin, dem dies nicht gefällt).
> ...



....muss mich verbessern ;o)
das war nicht in den 50er Jahren....das war viel früher und es war auch kein Flügeltürer, sondern ein damaliges Formel-Fahrzeug. Es war weiß lackiert und wog genau einen Kilo zuviel (anstatt 720 wog es 721 kilo). 
Dies nur der Form halber....auch wenn es hier ein MTB-Forum ist ;o)
Aber der Rest stimmt *g*
sorry....


----------



## Sportboy73 (1. August 2009)

Sandro93 schrieb:


> auf dem foto sieht das ja voll nach shcmuddel optik aus. das würde ich auch auf keinen fall an meinem rad wollen.



...na wenigestens einer, der mich versteht ;o)
Da sieht jedes 300 Euro Bike qualitativ viel besser aus als das 3000.- Euro teure CF.

Ich weiß...Technik geht über Aussehen. Aber das Gesamtpaket sollte stimmen....

Gibt es sonst noch Mitstreiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Deathstar_ (2. August 2009)

Hallo, zusammen!

Nachdem ich mir nächstes Jahr ein Nerve XC zulegen will hoffe ich mal dass dort der 2010er FOX RP23 mit  Boost Valve und die neue FOX F120 RLC verbaut wird. Bis jetzt habe ich nur Gutes über die beiden überarbeiteten Teile gelesen 

Grüße

Deathstar


----------



## Rines (4. August 2009)

Also ich will nächstes Jahr ein Torque haben. und ich würde mich über 
saint schaltung/ausstattung und Konfigurator als auch über mehr Farben freuen.
Sons denk ich werden die jungs das schon machen!


----------



## Met87 (4. August 2009)

Wünsche mir für 2010 ein anderes Forum hier ....

Macht wirklich keinen Spaß, dass man einen Beitrag reinschreibt und sofort die Canyon Kritiker aus ihren Maulwurflöchern gekrabbelt kommen und die Marke Canyon zu nicht machen....


Ansonsten ... kann wegen mir eigentlich alles so bleiben!  Vielleicht ein zwei neue Farben im Programm ...


----------



## Sportboy73 (5. August 2009)

Met87 schrieb:


> Wünsche mir für 2010 ein anderes Forum hier ....
> 
> Macht wirklich keinen Spaß, dass man einen Beitrag reinschreibt und sofort die Canyon Kritiker aus ihren Maulwurflöchern gekrabbelt kommen und die Marke Canyon zu nicht machen....
> 
> ...


 
...ich denke mal, dass einige Kritikpunkte zurecht hier erwähnt werden.
Aus persönlicher Erfahrung und aus Gesprächen mit anderen Bikern höre ich bzgl. Kundenbetreuung bei der Fa. Canyon sehr viel schlechtes.

Alle kritisieren im Moment das arrogante Verhalten der Firma bei Problemen. Von Eingeständnissen bei eigenen Fehlern weit und breit keine Spur.... Im Gegenteil....bis zuletzt wird versucht, dem Kunden noch ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen.

Viele prophezeien der Firma keine gute Zukunft, wenn sich bzgl. Kundenbetreuung nichts ändert.

Im Moment ensteht der Anschein, als ob die Firma Canyon Ihre Kunden eher als notwendiges Übel ansieht....

Und das sind Tatsachen und keine an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Vorwürfe. Ich selber habe Briefe und Mails vorliegen....

Nochmals sei aber gesagt: Technisch klasse Räder! Das bezweifelt niemand! Hier bitte weiter so!

An die Firma Canyon:
verkrault Euch Eure Kunden nicht! Es kommt sicherlich auch mal bei Euch die Zeit, in der Ihr froh um jeden Kunden seit ;o)


----------



## Met87 (5. August 2009)

Sportboy73 schrieb:


> ...ich denke mal, dass einige Kritikpunkte zurecht hier erwähnt werden.
> Aus persönlicher Erfahrung und aus Gesprächen mit anderen Bikern höre ich bzgl. Kundenbetreuung bei der Fa. Canyon sehr viel schlechtes.
> 
> Alle kritisieren im Moment das arrogante Verhalten der Firma bei Problemen. Von Eingeständnissen bei eigenen Fehlern weit und breit keine Spur.... Im Gegenteil....bis zuletzt wird versucht, dem Kunden noch ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen.
> ...


 

Okay kann ich nur zustimmen ...


----------



## 9mmBong (5. August 2009)

Sportboy73 schrieb:


> ...ich denke mal, dass einige Kritikpunkte zurecht hier erwähnt werden.
> Aus persönlicher Erfahrung und aus Gesprächen mit anderen Bikern höre ich bzgl. Kundenbetreuung bei der Fa. Canyon sehr viel schlechtes.
> 
> Alle kritisieren im Moment das arrogante Verhalten der Firma bei Problemen. Von Eingeständnissen bei eigenen Fehlern weit und breit keine Spur.... Im Gegenteil....bis zuletzt wird versucht, dem Kunden noch ein schlechtes Gewissen zu machen.
> ...



Kann ich auch nur mit einstimmen


----------



## Temtem (5. August 2009)

ich wünsche mir
-ein Downhill racer
-Mehr reifen freiheit beim torque fr(mein 2.35 reifen schleift ab und zu am hinterbau)
-Ein Dirt Bike unter 999euro
-der guter preis soll bleiben 
-kürzer lieferzeit führ andere (hate keine probleme:grienß:
-ein slopstyler ala sx od.sx trail
  das wünsche ich mir führ canyon.
Und zuhr kunden betreung ich hate nie nen problem mit der.Telefon muss ich immer um die 5minuten warten(nicht schlimm).
Wahr mal aus langewile in koblenz und hab mir die 09 modele angschaut und dan kam der inhaber von canyon (roman arnold glaub ich) und hat mich beraten also ich finde die kunden betreung klasse weiter so.


----------



## Sportboy73 (6. August 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir
> -ein Downhill racer
> -Mehr reifen freiheit beim torque fr(mein 2.35 reifen schleift ab und zu am hinterbau)
> -Ein Dirt Bike unter 999euro
> ...


 
...auf dem seine Antwort warte ich noch heute!

Hab ihm persönlich Briefe geschrieben!

Er hat es nicht für nötig gehalten darauf zu antworten. Muß ja nicht persönlich sein. Aber er hat sicherlich einen Assistenten....
Das ist ein Punkt, der sehr arrogant rüber kommt....


----------



## Temtem (9. August 2009)

@sportboy73
Ich hab von dier keine mail bekommen.Und wieso arrogant?Ich hab keine Assistenten bin schüler in der 8ten.Und wieso wartes du auf meine antwort?Hab ich irgendwas falschgemacht.

Gruß Tem


----------



## cxfahrer (9. August 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> @sportboy73
> Ich hab von dier keine mail bekommen.Und wieso arrogant?Ich hab keine Assistenten bin schüler in der 8ten.Und wieso wartes du auf meine antwort?Hab ich irgendwas falschgemacht.
> 
> Gruß Tem



Du bist der Inhaber von Canyon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## white batman (9. August 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> @sportboy73
> Ich hab von dier keine mail bekommen.Und wieso arrogant?Ich hab keine Assistenten bin schüler in der 8ten.Und wieso wartes du auf meine antwort?Hab ich irgendwas falschgemacht.
> 
> Gruß Tem



troll hier nicht so offensichtlich rum......laaaaaaangweilig


----------



## jack_daniels (10. August 2009)

Temtem schrieb:


> ich wünsche mir
> -ein Downhill racer
> -Mehr reifen freiheit beim torque fr(mein 2.35 reifen schleift ab und zu am hinterbau)
> -Ein Dirt Bike unter 999euro
> ...




Ich bin ja schon ziemlich tolerant bei der Rechtschreibung, aber DAS
kann nicht ernst gemeint sein.  
Hoffentlich wird der Beitrag heute nochmal in nüchternem Zustand editiert!


----------



## Temtem (10. August 2009)

ne würd er nicht


----------



## scheibenrost (10. August 2009)

Holy crap. Selbst die Antwort geht in die Hose


----------



## 9mmBong (11. August 2009)

Tya dah zits einehr durch !!
Vinds eig. gantz endspahnend sollche komenthaare zu lehsn


----------



## DeLocke (12. August 2009)

Stellt Canyon seine Bikes immer erst auf der EUROBIKE vor?


----------



## 007ike (12. August 2009)

DeLocke schrieb:


> Stellt Canyon seine Bikes immer erst auf der EUROBIKE vor?



? ist das nicht der Ort dafür?


----------



## DeLocke (12. August 2009)

007ike schrieb:


> ? ist das nicht der Ort dafür?



doch sicher aber so ein paar vorarb Infos würde ich ganz nett finden!


----------



## freeridefritz (19. August 2009)

Was glaubt ihr, wie werden die neuen Torques preislich liegen ? Kommt eigentlich auch ein neues ES ? bzw. die Rahmen sind ja eh die gleichen, also neu, oder ?


Beim neuen Focus Project sind ja unter anderem Teleskop Sattelstützen in jedem Fully verbaut. Was glaubt ihr, wird das Project in der AM+ Version vergleichbar mit nem Torque ES ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.hannes (21. August 2009)

Ich wäre mal, von meinen Abmessungen ausgehend, für einen 18" Rahmen! S ist für mich zu klein - M zu groß


----------



## freeridealexNo1 (24. August 2009)

En richtiges DH wär auch ma nit schlecht!
Meiner Meinung nach unterscheideiden sich die 3 Torque Moedlle also frx fr und es doch nen bisschen voneinander das frx is noch extra verstärkt sonst wär ja auch trotz schwereren Part nur nen bisschen schwerer als das es. 
Freu mich schon auf das neue fr dhx air 180mm totem(hoffentlich ma die solo air version) und ne Hammerschmidt, nen echt schönes Ding (aber wird bestimmt nich billig)


----------



## isy007 (2. September 2009)

Heyho,

Für alle die es noch nicht gesehen haben: Canyon hat erste Infos zur Eurobike bzw. den neuen Modellen auf deren website online!


----------



## homerman16 (12. September 2009)

Jop hab ich auch schon gesehen aber die torques von 2009 sehn irgendwie etwas besser aus oder irr ich mich da? Also diese Torques sind volle Freerider: Dropzone, Playzone und das Vertride, wenn ichmich nicht irre.


----------



## Met87 (12. September 2009)

Ich finde das 2010er Design und auch das ganze Konzept sehr gut! Mal schauen in welchen Farben die Bikes dann endgültig zu bekommen sind!!


----------



## paradoxon (13. September 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> Jop hab ich auch schon gesehen aber die torques von 2009 sehn irgendwie etwas besser aus oder irr ich mich da? Also diese Torques sind volle Freerider: Dropzone, Playzone und das Vertride, wenn ichmich nicht irre.



also so wie ich das verstanden hab, soll die Aufteilung ungefähr so funktionieren:
Park: Playzone, Dropzone
Trailriding: Trailflow
Enduro: Alpinist, Vertride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reese23 (13. September 2009)

Weiß jemand wann die 2010er online sein werden?


----------



## hopfer (13. September 2009)

später Herbst
also ca. ende November.


----------



## MäxFäx (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das torque vertride einfach nur HAMMER!*
wird bestimmt ein bisschen teuer.....


----------



## vanmaxis (11. Oktober 2009)

in der neun bike wurde das torque vertride schon getestet aber mit anderer ausstattung als auf der canyon seite für ca. 6500,-


----------



## chaz (11. Oktober 2009)

vanmaxis schrieb:


> ...für ca. 6500,-


Das´n Witz, oder? Für das Geld würde ich mir mal schön was anderes selber aufbauen, als mir ein Canyon zu holen. Egal, mit was für einer Ausstattung.


----------



## hopfer (11. Oktober 2009)

Das Bike in der "BIKE" ist nichts anderes als das S5 Aufgebaut auf einem Standart Rahmen, Gabel (Totem solo Air) und DÃ¤mpfer (Fox DHX Air 5.0)

Die LaufrÃ¤der und Kurbel kosten im alleine schon 3500â¬

beim Vertride kosten diese nur 800â¬


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (11. Oktober 2009)

Zum Torque in der Bike:

Es handelt sich bei dem Bike um ein "Sondermodell" nur für den Enduro-Vergleichstest der Bike, der zeigen soll, "was geht".

Der Preis hat garantiert nichts mit dem letztendlichen Endkunden-Preis zu tun.


----------



## gerry. (11. Oktober 2009)

Haben die neuen Torque Modelle(Playzone, Trailflow usw..) hinten den gleichen Federweg?


----------



## ChrisPi (11. Oktober 2009)

Ja,alle haben 180mm,ist bei allen Modellen genau der gleiche Rahmen.Laut Aussage auf der eurobike wirds alle Modelle in schwarz geben,ansonsten die Farben wie dann auf der HP zu sehen


----------



## gerry. (11. Oktober 2009)

Ok super, Danke für die Info. Mit 180mm ist ja noch genügend Potential vorhanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockbike_4X_STL (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte fragen ob schon jemand etwas über das neue Stitched weiss
und ob es das nächstes Jahr überhaupt noch geben wird?

MfG


----------



## vori2003 (14. Oktober 2009)

Rockbike_4X_STL schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich wollte fragen ob schon jemand etwas über das neue Stitched weiss
> und ob es das nächstes Jahr überhaupt noch geben wird?
> 
> MfG



Die Zeit des Stitched ist wahrscheinlich abgelaufen. Auf der EUROBIKE hab ich nach einem 2010 gefragt, die Antwort war das es dieses Jahr noch ein Sondermodell geben wird, doch danach ist Schluss. Ist eigentlich sehr schade denn es passte gut in das Profil von Canyon. Ich fahre ein Stitched Gear und bin davon begeistert. Ich denke man hat an der Verfügbarkeit des Stitched gemerkt das es nicht der Verkaufsschlager ist doch ich denke eine Firma wie Canyon kann es sich auch leisten, auch solche Nischen zu bedienen bei denen es nicht die absoluten Verkaufszahlen gibt. Ich würde mich freuen wenn Canyon hier noch mal sich anders entscheiden würde.
Ich wünsche mir für 2011 ein wenig Mut von Canyon damit sie wieder was ganz tolles raus bringen (Kinder-Bike oder 29er vielleicht, bin 2 auf dem Demoday gefahren und wahr total begeistert, das Specialized war ein Hit!!!!!)

Gruß Vori


----------



## simdiem (14. Oktober 2009)

Jungs ich hab mal eine Frage.

Canyon schreibt beim Playzone, dass ein Fox DHR 5.0 Air als Dämpfer verbaut ist. Leider habe ich im I-Net nichts über einen DHR Dämpfer finden können. Nur über den DHX. 

Wisst ihr mehr und könnt mir den Unterschied erklären?

VG Simon


----------



## Mettwurst82 (15. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht ein tippfehler?


----------



## Giant XTC (15. Oktober 2009)

Und wo finde ich denn das Canyon 12" und 20" Kinderbike? Ich kann auf der Homepage nichts finden.

Meine Tochter fährt zur Zeit noch ein Specialized Laufrad und will wie Mama und Papa zu Canyon wechseln!


----------



## tb205 (15. Oktober 2009)

@simdiem:
Da wird der DHX 5.0 Air verbaut sein; siehe auch auf dem Foto in der Rubrik "Eurobike ´09 Special". Es gibt keinen DHR (oder DH"Air" oder wie auch immer).

@Giant XTC: Es gibt kein Kinderrad von Canyon. Es gibt nur so´n Laufrad, siehe http://www.canyon.com/zubehoer/artikel.html?ac=Z10_01
in der Rubrik Merchandising.


----------



## Monsterwade (16. Oktober 2009)

Hilfe: Wo kann ich die Bikes finden bzw. bestellen ??????????????????????????????


----------



## isy007 (16. Oktober 2009)

Da war wohl einer zu schnell. Aber dann kanns ja nicht mehr lang bis zum start der 2010er Website dauern!


----------



## simdiem (16. Oktober 2009)

Danke für eure Antworten. Ja so etwas ähnliches habe ich mir auch gedacht. Ich habe noch die Vermutung, dass der DHR ein abgespeckter DHX ist, da ja auch 2009 in dem Torque 7 ein anderer Dämpfer als in den höherpreisigen Modellen verbaut worden war. Klarheit oder noch mehr Verwirrung  wird auch hier wohl leider erst der Start der 2010er Page bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (16. Oktober 2009)

jo, ein stinknormaler dhx 4, aber kein abgespeckter evolver oder ähnliches.


----------



## eightyfive (20. Oktober 2009)

wieviel kürzer ist eigentlich das steuerrohr am 2010er torque im gegensatz zum 09er? weiß das jemand?


----------



## ChrisPi (21. Oktober 2009)

Am 09er Torque is es laut Homepage je nach Rahmengröße 130,140 oder 160 lang.Am 2010er ist es mit 135 bemaßt (Bild in meiner Galerie) bei Rahmengröße M


----------



## Tintin33 (21. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich das richtig gesehen, 2010 gibts wieder ein Nerve AM 5.0?

Hat jmd schon Preise und Ausstattung?

Sers


----------



## eightyfive (21. Oktober 2009)

ChrisPi schrieb:


> Am 09er Torque is es laut Homepage je nach Rahmengröße 130,140 oder 160 lang.Am 2010er ist es mit 135 bemaßt (Bild in meiner Galerie) bei Rahmengröße M



danke


----------



## leeresblatt (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist das nicht der neue Torque (Alpinst?) auf dem Video (ab Sekunde 45, hüpf hüpf)? 
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...uer-2010-–-am-29-10-ab-18-25-uhr.361659.2.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T!ll (23. Oktober 2009)

Sieht so aus


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Oktober 2009)

boah ist das ein *******video


----------



## Gades (23. Oktober 2009)

das ist entweder ein trailflow oder alpinist, da es eine fox gabel hat. zumindest sieht es so aus


----------



## Rines (23. Oktober 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der neue Torque (Alpinst?) auf dem Video (ab Sekunde 45, hüpf hüpf)?
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...uer-2010-–-am-29-10-ab-18-25-uhr.361659.2.htm




ich find sieht aus wie en furznormales Fr^^ in schwarz weiss 
aber keine ahnung^^


----------



## Mettwurst82 (23. Oktober 2009)

Gades schrieb:


> das ist entweder ein trailflow oder alpinist, da es eine fox gabel hat. zumindest sieht es so aus



dürfte ein alpinist sein, da es schwalbe reifen hat und außerdem die felgenfarbe passt.

das trailflow hat maxxis reifen.


----------



## Monsterwade (23. Oktober 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> boah ist das ein *******video



Hast Du etwas anderes von der Bravo MTB erwartet?


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Oktober 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Hast Du etwas anderes von der Bravo MTB erwartet?



Nein -  eigentlich nicht, ich hatte mir nur grad weil ich ne neue Luftpumpe brauchte auch mal wieder so ein Probeabo geholt und war entsetzt dass mich meine Erinnerung vom letzten Mal wo ich das Blatt gelesen hab nicht getäuscht hatte...:grusel: 

Aber wo es heut so interessante Videos gibt war dieses blabla-um-die-Kurven-schlidder-Tork-rumhüpf Krams echt super arm.

Zumindest zeigt es dass es neue Torks schon in echt und nicht nur als Messe- oder B-Promi-Modell gibt.


----------



## mcmoos (24. Oktober 2009)

Weiß jemand wann die neue homepage online geht? 2009 wars wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe in der ersten Novemberwoche.


----------



## knuspi (24. Oktober 2009)

Letztes Jahr war es glaub ich der 28.10.


----------



## homerman16 (24. Oktober 2009)

ich freu mich schon drauf
denn das dropzone wird ohl bald mir gehörn 
was haltet ihr davon ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmoos (25. Oktober 2009)

Meint ihr es wird fürs XC die neue Sramgruppe XX geben? Denke aber die wirds wahrscheinlich nur fürs LUX und CF geben. Evt wird auch ein Lockout fürs XC verbaut, gibts ja 2010 von Fox jetzt auch fürs die F120.


----------



## wildermarkus (25. Oktober 2009)

Wo in Italien ist das Video entstanden?


----------



## Cortezsi (25. Oktober 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon drauf
> denn das dropzone wird ohl bald mir gehörn
> was haltet ihr davon ?



Naja, was soll ich davon halten?
Prima, ich freu mich für Dich, wenn Du bald eines hast - obwohl ich Dich gar nicht kenne. Das halte ich davon.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Oktober 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> Wo in Italien ist das Video entstanden?



Das mit dem Torque?
AFAIK 
http://www.bardonecchiaski.com/it_IT/estate/bike_park/bike_area


----------



## eightyfive (25. Oktober 2009)

homerman16 schrieb:


> ich freu mich schon drauf
> denn das dropzone wird ohl bald mir gehörn
> was haltet ihr davon ?



geiler beitrag


----------



## wildermarkus (26. Oktober 2009)

@ CXfahrer

Nein ich meinte das Video zum Fotoshot von Canyon!
Ich kann Tibor da nicht richtig verstehen


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Oktober 2009)

wildermarkus schrieb:


> @ CXfahrer
> 
> Nein ich meinte das Video zum Fotoshot von Canyon!
> Ich kann Tibor da nicht richtig verstehen




und der sagt "Sauze d`Oulx" - das ist quasi der gleiche Ort wie Bardonecchia, beides zusammen ein riesiges Skiresort für die Mailänder und Turiner, das im Sommer neben unzähligen Rentnern auch zwei.drei DHlern Spass bietet (meine Begleitung hätte mich gesteinigt wenn ich da für länger als einen Kaffee ausgestiegen wär, es ist grauslig dort ohne Fahrrad - aber die Trails sollen ja auch lt. Stuntzi top sein).

www.alpibikeresort.com


----------



## Gades (26. Oktober 2009)

bald ist es soweit. canyon macht wartungsarbeiten


----------



## benchmark (26. Oktober 2009)

Gades schrieb:


> bald ist es soweit. canyon macht wartungsarbeiten









***

Letzte Preisvermutungen können abgegeben werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knuspi (26. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt wirds spannend


----------



## leeresblatt (26. Oktober 2009)

geil, wirds erfahrungsgemäß heute noch was?
also ich tippe den Alpinist auf 2999,-


----------



## Groudon (26. Oktober 2009)

Alpinist bei 2800â¬ denke ich ^^ und das Nerve AM 9.0 HS iwo bei 2700â¬


----------



## benchmark (26. Oktober 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> geil, wirds erfahrungsgemäß heute noch was?
> also ich tippe den Alpinist auf 2999,-



Auf das Alpinist warte ich auch, weltklasse Konzept. Fürchte aber auch dass es die 3.000  streift..


----------



## Gades (26. Oktober 2009)

wenn die seite morgen mit den neuen rädern on ist, dann fahr ich direkt nach der arbeit dahin. bin das warten langsam leid^^


----------



## isy007 (26. Oktober 2009)

Das bedeutet also, wenn diie Bikes online sind, dann stehen sie auch im Showroom?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-Boy (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja und du kannst bestellen.


----------



## Herr Bert Werk (26. Oktober 2009)

isy007 schrieb:


> Das bedeutet also, wenn diie Bikes online sind, dann stehen sie auch im Showroom?




Definitiv NICHT. 

Bestellen ja, aber Showroom eher später sagt die Erfahrung.


----------



## vori2003 (26. Oktober 2009)

ja online !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 121321 (26. Oktober 2009)

leeresblatt schrieb:


> geil, wirds erfahrungsgemäß heute noch was?
> also ich tippe den Alpinist auf 2999,-



Da hast du doch glatt ins Schwarze getroffen!


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (26. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

ich wurde beim Playzone schwach 

Bin mal auf die Lieferzeit gespannt. Angeblich 17. KW.

Gruß
Kalle


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds schade, dass die Nerve XC's in rot oder blau jetzt mit schwarzer Federgabel ausgestattet sind. Sieht trist aus - nicht mehr so chick aus wie mit der weißen Gabel.  Würde da ehr beim schwarzen Rahmen bleiben.

Dennoch ein Lob an Canyon. Der Relaunch scheint dieses Jahr gut funktioniert zu haben!


----------



## Groudon (27. Oktober 2009)

Auch schade, dass nicht 1x die 120er Magura Durin in einem Nerve XC verbaut wurde. -.- Aber an sich wieder schöne Farben ... ich vermisse jedoch den schwarzen Rahmen mit grüner Schrift :'(


----------



## wildermarkus (27. Oktober 2009)

@ cxfahrer

Danke


----------



## Antilles (27. Oktober 2009)

Die farben der torques sind teilweise ein bisschen einfallslos find ich...
ansonsten total geil vorallem das nerve AM in orage-metallic will ich sehen:-D
warheut direkt mal da, aber leider keine neuen fahrräder:-D
naja die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt oder wie^^


----------



## Logologo (27. Oktober 2009)

Glaubt ihr die Lieferzeit bei KW 17 für das Playzone stimmt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (27. Oktober 2009)

Logologo schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr die Lieferzeit bei KW 17 für das Playzone stimmt ?



Sie wurde mir zumindest so in der Auftragsmail bestätigt


----------



## Logologo (27. Oktober 2009)

Hm garnicht gut.
Ich werd da morgen mal anrufen und fragen ob das wirklich so sein wird


----------



## Mettwurst82 (27. Oktober 2009)

Wird nichts bringen... Und wieso zweifelst du an dem Termin?


----------



## leeresblatt (27. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht kann er die KW runterhandeln 

Mich würde aber interessieren wann man die Bikes probefahren kann. Denn eigentlich habe ich mich schon für den Alpinist entschieden aber zum einen kann ich mich für keine Farbe entscheiden (beide sehen gut aus) und möchte die beiden live sehen. Zum anderen weiss ich nicht welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll, M oder L. Meine Körpergröße 179cm, Schrittlänge 87cm. Daher möchte ich mich auch mal draufsetzen bevor ich bestelle.


----------



## isy007 (27. Oktober 2009)

Laut Hotline dauert das noch eine Weile. Eins nach dem Anderen kommt in den Showroom. Zum neuen Jahr wären sie alle da.


----------



## matziie (27. Oktober 2009)

Vielleicht will er sich aber auch nur vergewissern 

Also hab da jetzt auch mal angerufen. 
Das is wirklich das einzige was ich davon abhält so ein Playzone zu bestellen.. Wenn ich so ein geiles Bike heute bestelle dann will ich ja nicht dass es erst Anfang Mai 2010 kommt..


----------



## aggro-ab (28. Oktober 2009)

Kann mir nicht helfen, aber die Bikes sehen für mich (mit Ausnahme der Torques und ein paar der jeweiligen Serientopmodelle) einfach nur nach laaaaaangweiligem Einheitsbrei aus ...

Geht es nur mir so?!


----------



## Groudon (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Bikes grade durch die neuen Farbgebungen richtig genial.  Hast du dir denn schon alle Farben angesehen? Alleine beim Nerve AM hat ja so ziemlich jedes Modell seine eigene spezielle Farbe. Beim GC Alu gibt es jetzt noch Copper und Racing Red (auch sehr geil). Und die Torque's sind ja eh alle in anderem Ton gehalten.

Nur schade dass man nichtmal die Rahmenkits in versch. Farben ordern kann abgesehen von weiß u. schwarz.


----------



## Sandro93 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde die Lackierungen auch ziemlich langweilig, ich denke man sollte mal etwas anderes ausprobieren als die Mischung Schwarz mit Schwarz. Ausserdem würde ich es super finden wenn es die farbigen Lackierungen für jedes Bike geben würde, also jedes Modell der Nerve-Serie in jeder Farbe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggro-ab (28. Oktober 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> Ich finde die Bikes grade durch die neuen Farbgebungen richtig genial.  Hast du dir denn schon alle Farben angesehen? Alleine beim Nerve AM hat ja so ziemlich jedes Modell seine eigene spezielle Farbe. Beim GC Alu gibt es jetzt noch Copper und Racing Red (auch sehr geil). Und die Torque's sind ja eh alle in anderem Ton gehalten.
> 
> Nur schade dass man nichtmal die Rahmenkits in versch. Farben ordern kann abgesehen von weiß u. schwarz.



Aber halt immer mehr oder weniger einfarbig bzw schwarz-weiss und daher wirkt es für mich öde ...


----------



## mas7erchief (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde das gerade gut das die Räder nicht wie aufgepimpte Matchboxautos oder so aussehen.
Alles schön schlicht gehalten, einfarbig und nicht mit bunten Decals zugemauert.....
Von meiner Seite: weiter so


----------



## Antilles (28. Oktober 2009)

ich finde die sehen (fast) immer top aus!
abgesehen von dem hellgrauen torque, die anderen torques sind echt geil!!
aber sie sind halt nicht gerade mutig was die farbgebung gibt, das kritisieren wohl viele... so kann jeder so ein rad fahren und muss nicht in genauso aufgemischter dh klamotte fahren um nicht von seinem rad in den schatten gestellt zu werden...
vllt ein (vvlt teureres) buntes modell pro reihe wäre möglich, aber ansonsten will ich nicht auf die ANODISIERTEN bikes verzichten, viel stabiler als lack!


----------



## Kutze (28. Oktober 2009)

Daumen hoch fürs Canyon-Design! Absolut mit ausschlaggebend für mich! Ich finde die mehrfarbigen Modelle der Konkurrenz mit hier noch 'nem Aufkleber und da noch 'nem bunten Strich echt nicht schön. Da ist doch in der Canyon-Palette 'ne klare Linie zu erkennen und die Bikes sind einfach schön schlicht und wirken sehr clean. Es wär jedoch sicher nicht schlecht, wenn zu jedem Rahmen außer schwarz und weiß noch wenigstens eine Alternativfarbe angeboten würde. Denn die Farben, die Canyon im Programm hat, fetzen ja auch.


----------



## Deleted 121321 (28. Oktober 2009)

Kutze schrieb:


> .



Dem Stimme ich vollkommen zu! Trifft auch meinen Geschmack!


----------



## leeresblatt (29. Oktober 2009)

Antilles schrieb:


> aber ansonsten will ich nicht auf die ANODISIERTEN bikes verzichten, viel stabiler als lack!



inwiefern stabiler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggro-ab (29. Oktober 2009)

Ging mir vor 2-3 Jahren auch so dass mir das anodisierte ganz gut gefiel... Habe mich jetzt aber mittlerweile mehr als satt gesehen und kann dem Einheitskram nichts mehr abgewinnen ... Aber es sind ja schon mal (für mich) leicht positive Ansätze erkennbar ...


----------



## ChrisPi (29. Oktober 2009)

Kutze schrieb:


> Daumen hoch fürs Canyon-Design! Absolut mit ausschlaggebend für mich! Ich finde die mehrfarbigen Modelle der Konkurrenz mit hier noch 'nem Aufkleber und da noch 'nem bunten Strich echt nicht schön. Da ist doch in der Canyon-Palette 'ne klare Linie zu erkennen und die Bikes sind einfach schön schlicht und wirken sehr clean. Es wär jedoch sicher nicht schlecht, wenn zu jedem Rahmen außer schwarz und weiß noch wenigstens eine Alternativfarbe angeboten würde. Denn die Farben, die Canyon im Programm hat, fetzen ja auch.



Haargenau meine Meinung! An diesem kunterbunten Kinderkram hat man sich ruckzuck abgesehen u. dann nervts nur noch...


----------



## Antilles (29. Oktober 2009)

Stabiler in dem sinne, dass man nicht so schnell macken drin hat usw.
das hält ein bisschen mehr aus. sieht geil aus und reibt nicht ab wie lack das manschmal tut


----------



## ZEROX (29. Oktober 2009)

Lieferzeit ist echt voll fürn arsch.

Aber vlt wollen die diesmal einfach sichergehen, dass alles pünktlich rausgeht. Dieses Jahr hatten die sich ja mit den Lieferterminen ziemlich verkalkuliert.


----------



## matziie (30. Oktober 2009)

ZEROX schrieb:


> Lieferzeit ist echt voll fürn arsch.
> 
> Aber vlt wollen die diesmal einfach sichergehen, dass alles pünktlich rausgeht. Dieses Jahr hatten die sich ja mit den Lieferterminen ziemlich verkalkuliert.



Ich hoffs mal weil wer hat schon Lust knappe 6 Monate auf n Fahrrad zu warten


----------



## Mettwurst82 (30. Oktober 2009)

letztes jahr musste man auf die nerves lange warten und die torques gab's recht früh. dieses jahr ist's wohl anders rum.


----------



## Monsterwade (30. Oktober 2009)

Im Interview mit der Bike-Bravo hat Staab geäussert, dass 2010 alles besser wird


----------



## leeresblatt (30. Oktober 2009)

Besser wahrscheinlich in dem Sinne, dass die Liefertermine eingehalten werden und die Käufer nicht immer wieder vertröstet werden. Wenn sie nicht schneller liefern können, dann ist das halt so. Canyon würde sicherlich auch gerne sofort liefern.


----------



## ChrisPi (30. Oktober 2009)

Immer mit der Ruhe,wir haben ja noch nichtmal 2010....


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (30. Oktober 2009)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Im Interview mit der Bike-Bravo hat Staab geäussert, dass 2010 alles besser wird



Ja, warum denn auch nicht? Die 2010er Seite mit den neuen Bikes ist auf jeden Fall sehr früh dran dieses Jahr. Man findet kein "Geheulefred" mit Fragen, wie lange es noch dauert..

Wenn das mal kein Fortschritt ist! 

Die Bikes sollten nicht bunter werden.. Ich finde Canyon hat ein tolles Corporated Design (wie man das heute so nennt..) und dazu gehören auch die häufig anzutreffenden schwarzen/ weißen Rahmen mit nem guten Wiedererkennungswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matziie (30. Oktober 2009)

Bis jetzt find ich bis auf die Lieferzeiten auch alles eigentlich positiv. 
Man kommt sehr gut durch in der Hotline und die Seite mit den 2010er Modellen war auch schnell "up". Preise stimmen auch mal wieder. 
Bleibt wie gesagt nur das Problem mit der Lieferzeit..


----------



## CANIANER7.0 (30. Oktober 2009)

matziie schrieb:


> Bis jetzt find ich bis auf die Lieferzeiten auch alles eigentlich positiv.
> Man kommt sehr gut durch in der Hotline und die Seite mit den 2010er Modellen war auch schnell "up". Preise stimmen auch mal wieder.
> Bleibt wie gesagt nur das Problem mit der Lieferzeit..



Du hast dein Leben lang auf ein Canyon Bike gewartet - wirklich! Du wusstest es nur nicht. Da machens die 3-x Monate auch nicht mehr..


----------



## Gades (30. Oktober 2009)

ich warte eigentlich schon ca ein 3/4 jahr auf die 2010er torque´s. hätte mir zwar schon gern ein ES 9.0 geholt, aber nachdem ich gehört hab, dass die 2010er torques stark überarbeitet werden, warte ich^^. 
allerdings will ich nicht mehr länger warten


----------



## matziie (30. Oktober 2009)

So gehts mir auch. Hab endlich Lust richtig loszudüsen weil ich auch schon lange warte. Naja ich denk dass ichs mir eh bestellen werde weils einfach die geilsten Bikes sind


----------



## christophersch (12. November 2009)

Ich weiss nicht, ob es irgendjemandem schon aufgefallen ist, aber Canyon hat nun wohl doch kein 4x Bike in der Palette...   schade

Gruß


----------



## timothekid (15. November 2009)

Ich hab heute das Vertride gesehen...
und ich habe mich verliebt
Das sieht so sexy aus das neue Tourque!


----------



## leeresblatt (15. November 2009)

kann man die schon probefahren oder wo hast du die gesehen?


----------



## findel (15. November 2009)

ein Torque Alpinist in Größe xl......... währe wünschenswert, wird es aber nicht geben :-(


----------



## timothekid (15. November 2009)

Jepp, steht bei canyon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 121321 (16. November 2009)

CANIANER7.0 schrieb:


> Du hast dein Leben lang auf ein Canyon Bike gewartet - wirklich! Du wusstest es nur nicht. Da machens die 3-x Monate auch nicht mehr..



Ja die Wartezeit ist leider durch die hohe Nachfrage unendlich Lang wenn man das Rad noch nicht hat. Aber das Warten wird in der Tat letztendlich sehr belohnt!

Tipp: Es lohnt sich auch das Rad persönlich ab zu holen wenn man nicht all zu weit weg wohnt!


----------

